# Has anyone ordered from midweek song?



## daybreaker (Sep 21, 2014)

just wondering if its a good idea to order from this company???also they sell by the seed and wonder if its stupid to buy a few regular seeds to find a female or is it a waste of time.????pretty sure it is a no brainer.LOL


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Sep 21, 2014)

Ive received 2 orders from them, no probs great customer service.


----------



## daybreaker (Sep 21, 2014)

if you don't mind me asking,what seed company did you get from them,what was the female percentage if they were regular seeds and how long did they take to get to you?im in the u.s. and was thinking on getting a few regulars so that's why I was wondering cuz I can only afford a few seeds and they sell individuals. pees


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 21, 2014)

We exposed midweek song recently in another thread, they sell bogus seeds, in bogus breeder packs. Stay far away, save your money, save your garden.


----------



## daybreaker (Sep 21, 2014)

right on bad karma.good lookn out.i'll spread the word.you know they gonna get bad karma for sure....LOL


----------



## Midweek Song (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi Bad Karma,

Just been reading the threads that have mentioned us recently and see you have some concerns with us selling bogus seeds. I'm coming on here to try and talk about our company. Midweek Song. I know you will say I am talking rubbish but I can assure you that all the seeds we sell are sourced from legitimate seedbanks. If you want to give me a call to ask me any questions feel free to call on 0207 272 6597 or if you private message me your number I can give you a call so we can chat so I can reassure you or any other member that we're not making bogus seeds. 

I appreciate that you’re only trying to make sure that members of the Roll It Up forum don’t get conned and buy bogus seeds and as a seed distributor we respect this, however every time you tell a member of Roll It Up we’re not a legitimate company it affects us. I know we’re not as big or well known as some of the other seed banks out there but we’re trying to grow our business day by day and this will only continue if we give good customer service and actually send products that we’re saying we sell. 

I have also read some other forums and see that you think we are posting from multiply accounts to try and get free advertising, if you ask any admins of roll it up they can confirm that our IP address is UK based where as I believe the people talking about our company are USA. We encourage all our customers who have questions regarding seed growing (if it is legal in your state) to come on Roll It Up and talk to other like minded people like yourself so they can get the best experience possible.

This post has gone on far too long and I’m sure you’re bored reading it. Like i said give me a call on the number above or I’ll call you to reassure you. Would be cool to chat and ease any concerns.

All the best

Lewis
Midweek Song


----------



## amgprb (Sep 24, 2014)

Midweek Song said:


> Hi Bad Karma,
> 
> Just been reading the threads that have mentioned us recently and see you have some concerns with us selling bogus seeds. I'm coming on here to try and talk about our company. Midweek Song. I know you will say I am talking rubbish but I can assure you that all the seeds we sell are sourced from legitimate seedbanks. If you want to give me a call to ask me any questions feel free to call on 0207 272 6597 or if you private message me your number I can give you a call so we can chat so I can reassure you or any other member that we're not making bogus seeds.
> 
> ...


Well this is a great first step in the right direction. You are now on the path to establishing trust! Welcome to RIU Midweek song. Now dont be a stranger. Kick your feet up, stick around for a while!



amgprb said:


> You want to earn the trust of the bean hoarders? You want to increase your biz? It is going to cost you. Spend money to make money.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/Advertise/
> 
> ...


I am glad someone took some advice


----------



## Midweek Song (Sep 24, 2014)

Hi Amgrb,

I have been reading the forums for a while however I've been trying to get advertising going on RIU before I post as I didn't want it too seem as if I am taking the micky. It did get to the stage where I had to write to you guys to reassure you as we were getting worried with some of the comments. If you do have any comments or concerns though please feel free to message us we and will respond most hours of the day! 

Hopefully now we can all play nicely together!

Lewis
Midweek Song


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 24, 2014)

Why isn't Midweek Song listed as an authorized seller on the TGA website?

I looked at your sire a few days back - nice selection of pick n mix.


----------



## Midweek Song (Sep 24, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Why isn't Midweek Song listed as an authorized seller on the TGA website?
> 
> I looked at your sire a few days back - nice selection of pick n mix.



We have messaged every seedbank to get us listed as distributors on their sites however when you're message 120+ people sometimes we either missed one out or didn't get a response . In the next week or so we will be going back over to see who doesn't have us on their sites and asking to be put on. If you look at the likes of Ace Seeds, Bulldog Seeds, Dutch Passion, Reggae Seeds etc we are on their distributors list but not others. Hopefully this will be sorted soon and we will be on everyones list!


----------



## daybreaker (Sep 24, 2014)

if you order a pick mix single is it a random seed or one of the seeds your trying to order?you have the pick mix order square then below a 12 seed order and the single sais pick mix.thanks for reaching out and setting things straight.We need seed distributors to be more accessible in the community that keeps them in business.cheers from california


----------



## Midweek Song (Sep 24, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> if you order a pick mix single is it a random seed or one of the seeds your trying to order?you have the pick mix order square then below a 12 seed order and the single sais pick mix.thanks for reaching out and setting things straight.We need seed distributors to be more accessible in the community that keeps them in business.cheers from california


It would be a single of the seed you're trying to order. Normally the pick and mix option comes at the top of the list of seeds we sell. No problem we want to able to communicate with you guys as it makes it a better relationship for everyone!


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 24, 2014)

Midweek Song said:


> We have messaged every seedbank to get us listed as distributors on their sites however when you're message 120+ people sometimes we either missed one out or didn't get a response . In the next week or so we will be going back over to see who doesn't have us on their sites and asking to be put on. If you look at the likes of Ace Seeds, Bulldog Seeds, Dutch Passion, Reggae Seeds etc we are on their distributors list but not others. Hopefully this will be sorted soon and we will be on everyones list!


Cool.

Not trying to be hard on you, but as a former business owner, I had the phone number of all my wholesalers, as well as an assigned rep to my account.

How are you purchasing se=eds for re-sale if you don't have direct contact w/ your producers?


----------



## amgprb (Sep 24, 2014)

Well Midweek, hang out a bit. Once i feel comfortable, I will place a small "trial-run" order to test the water. As I do with all seedbanks, I will (cautiously) post a seedbank review, good or bad.


----------



## Midweek Song (Sep 24, 2014)

We purchase our seeds from a main distributor. 99% of seed companies do not sell to individual seedbanks as it is too much hassle. They sell to a main distributor who we buy off. This is the same practice that is done by every other seedbank website you will visit. 

Any other questions let me know.


----------



## Midweek Song (Sep 24, 2014)

amgprb said:


> Well Midweek, hang out a bit. Once i feel comfortable, I will place a small "trial-run" order to test the water. As I do with all seedbanks, I will (cautiously) post a seedbank review, good or bad.


Thanks for that but I am not on here to try and sell you our products or make you buy from us, rather to answer questions and reassure everyone! Still if you want to review our seedbank good or bad that would be great.

Lewis
Midweek Song


----------



## daybreaker (Sep 24, 2014)

I don't see any reason to sell single regular seeds, its a crapshoot. But thanks for answering my question. Good Luck!!!


----------



## Midweek Song (Sep 24, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> I don't see any reason to sell single regular seeds, its a crapshoot. But thanks for answering my question. Good Luck!!!


Unfortunately a lot of people can't afford to buy full packs of regular or feminized seeds so we decided to cater to everyones needs and sell singles of everything. Believe or not but we do sell a lot of regular single seeds.


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 24, 2014)

Midweek Song said:


> We purchase our seeds from a main distributor. 99% of seed companies do not sell to individual seedbanks as it is too much hassle. They sell to a main distributor who we buy off. This is the same practice that is done by every other seedbank website you will visit.
> 
> Any other questions let me know.


Excellent response...lol....you'd almost think I were helping your cause...lol.




Midweek Song said:


> Thanks for that but I am not on here to try and sell you our products or make you buy from us, rather to answer questions and reassure everyone! Still if you want to review our seedbank good or bad that would be great.


I'll do a test purchase, as well. Having a legit provider with an active rep here can only be a good thing.



daybreaker said:


> I don't see any reason to sell single regular seeds, its a crapshoot.


A crapshoot of one or 2 vs a crapshoot of 5 or ten makes a lot of sense to me, as I am only hunting good smoke rather than 'keeper' hunting.


----------



## Midweek Song (Sep 24, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Excellent response...lol....you'd almost think I were helping your cause...lol.
> 
> I'll do a test purchase, as well. Having a legit provider with an active rep here can only be a good thing.
> 
> A crapshoot of one or 2 vs a crapshoot of 5 or ten makes a lot of sense to me, as I am only hunting good smoke rather than 'keeper' hunting.



Haha don't you guys start being nice about us it just won't feel right! Only kidding i'm just glad we're sorting out all the confusion!


----------



## bluesdad (Sep 24, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> I don't see any reason to sell single regular seeds, its a crapshoot. But thanks for answering my question. Good Luck!!!


It's a crapshoot with a 5 or 10 pack of reg seeds if you want definite females just buy fem seeds.


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 24, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Why isn't Midweek Song listed as an authorized seller on the TGA website?


Because they are not an authorized reseller of TGA genetics.



Amos Otis said:


> Not trying to be hard on you, but as a former business owner, I had the phone number of all my wholesalers, as well as an assigned rep to my account.
> 
> How are you purchasing se=eds for re-sale if you don't have direct contact w/ your producers?


They make F2's, and S1's, and sell them off in fake breeder packs.



Amos Otis said:


> I'll do a test purchase, as well. Having a legit provider with an active rep here can only be a good thing.


Save your money, my friend, trust me. My spider senses are going crazy and there pointing right at Midweek Song.

Okay, for anyone interested, here is the thread that exposed Midweek Songs bad business practices.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/midweeksong-totally-legit.844159/
They offer seeds that have been out of production for years, they've sold feminized versions of strains, that were only available in regular form.
RED FLAG! RED FLAG! RED FLAG! RED FLAG! RED FLAG! RED FLAG! RED FLAG! RED FLAG!


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 24, 2014)

Bad Karma said:


> Because they are not an authorized reseller of TGA genetics.
> 
> 
> They make F2's, and S1's, and sell them off in fake breeder packs.
> ...



Good to see you, amigo. 

Why haven't any of Midweek Song's L O N G list of breeders spoken out that they are being counterfitted?


----------



## Midweek Song (Sep 24, 2014)

Bad Karma said:


> Because they are not an authorized reseller of TGA genetics.
> 
> 
> They make F2's, and S1's, and sell them off in fake breeder packs.
> ...



Hi Bad Karma,

If you have any questions that you would like to direct at us rather than just slag us off please feel free. Like I said you're more than welcome to call me and we can talk about any questions you have or if not ask them on here. We do have some GDP in stock that we purchased from distributors, just because we still have some in stock doesn't mean we're creating our own. Id be more than happy to upload a photo tomorrow of the stock of GDP that we have so you can see that they're the originals. I am unsure why you think we would go through so much hassle to make fakes when we can just sell the actual product? Just because we are not listed on everyones distributions page is something that I have spoken about in a previous post. If you look at the likes of Ace Seeds, Bulldog Seeds, CBD Crew, Reggae Seeds, Green Label Seeds, Genehtik, Dutch Passion to name a few we're listed as official distributors, why would they have us listed as official distributors on their website if we were creating there products and selling them on??

Looking forward to hearing from you

Lewis
Midweek Song


----------



## Midweek Song (Sep 24, 2014)

hydrogreen65 said:


> Ive received 2 orders from them, no probs great customer service.


Also if you're unsure as to whether we sell real or not please talk to hydrogreen65 as he says he has purchased from us twice. If you have any questions as to whether these seeds were fake or not why not ask him rather than just assume they're fake. He is a well known member as well so it isn't as if we can be accused of making a fake profile and commenting on the forum.

Cheers

Lewis


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 24, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Good to see you, amigo.
> 
> Why haven't any of Midweek Song's L O N G list of breeders spoken out that they are being counterfitted?


Because they are doing it on a small scale, under the radar. I'm not implying that everything they sell is bogus, but something's definitely fishy.
In the other thread, the OP clearly states that he purchased feminized GDP seeds from Midweek. No breeders on their site offers fem GDP seeds. They only have Ken Estes GDP, which has never been produced in fem form, and hasn't been in stock at any other site in over a year. Just because I'm the first one to smell the smoke, doesn't mean that our hundred acre woods isn't on fire. I wouldn't venture in there, my little pooh bears, piglets, and tiggers.


----------



## Midweek Song (Sep 24, 2014)

Bad Karma said:


> Because they are doing it on a small scale, under the radar. I'm not implying that everything they sell is bogus, but something's definitely fishy.
> In the other thread, the OP clearly states that he purchased feminized GDP seeds from Midweek. No breeders on their site offers fem GDP seeds. They only have Ken Estes GDP, which has never been produced in fem form, and hasn't been in stock at any other site in over a year. Just because I'm the first one to smell the smoke, doesn't mean that our hundred acre woods isn't on fire. I wouldn't venture in there, my little pooh bears, piglets, and tiggers.


Hi Bad Karma,

If you look on our website you will see that the only GDP we sell are in regulars. Did you want us to post a photo tomorrow of the stock or did you just want to continue to make false accusations?

I honestly have no problem with someone saying something they don't like about our company, if we have actually done something wrong, or if you have tried us and something wasn't up to standard, but at the moment it just seems childish that you don't respond to anything I say to you but just continue to make the same accusations.

If you do have any questions for us please feel free to ask and I'll get back to you.

All the best and looking forward to chatting

Lewis
Midweek Song


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 24, 2014)

@Midweek Song

Let's start off with something that I think we can agree on, that GDP, is the most sought after indica strain in seed form.
A strain so popular, that it's been sold out at every other vendor, for over a year. A strain that has not been in production anytime recently, due to Ken Estes, and his business partner, parting ways.
Yet your site seems to have an inexhaustible supply of these seeds. The entire rest of the seed vending community can't get their hands on any GDP seeds, but somehow you, and only you, can.
Either you, the "distributor" you buy from, or both, are playing your customers for fools.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 24, 2014)

Almost to good to be true! 

They have alot of Bodhi's gear IN STOCK!

They carry GDP!

And, for the head scratcher (Amos I think you can feal me with this one) TGA Plushberry!!! (One of my all time favs!)


----------



## SmokeNfish (Sep 24, 2014)

lol have you guys sold out of the GDPs already?
I ran a pack of GDPs last year and wasn't impressed. All females purples up and looked dank but smoked very average, heard the same from a few others as well. The CSG grandoggy purps had much better potency.


----------



## greendave (Sep 24, 2014)

This is my 1st ever post.I must chime in, 1st of all hey Lewis what's up buddy .We chatted about 2 months ago we discussed GDP which I bought 2 packs of which were definitely the real deal by the way bad karma.my experience with MWS and Lewis as follows.I cam across mid week song by chance and called them and asked.if they really had GDP in stock and was told by the man on the other end of the phone that he would check to be sure and would call me back to let me know,which he did in about 5 minutes,which he then introduced himself as Lewis.He told me that he had 5packs left ,and I asked if he could hold 2 of them for 24 hrs,which he gladly obliged. We went on to talk for about a good 30 minutes.NEVER in my 15 yrs of ordering beans over the internet have I felt more at ease.Happily 7 days later my order arrived with my freebies and GDP beans arrived in great packaging and I also ordered a t shirt and it was actually the same one that was pictured.Everything is going great.I've ordered from at least 10 different companies over the years,and most were fine,but NO other company has made me feel so at ease.Just a thought bad karma give Lewis a call and u to might even feel comfortable.That's all I have to say. Thanks again MWS and Lewis.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 24, 2014)

Ahhhh c'mon, really???!!! No way that just happened. That DOESN'T just happen. I mean really???


----------



## greendave (Sep 24, 2014)

amgprb said:


> Ahhhh c'mon, really???!!! No way that just happened. That DOESN'T just happen. I mean really???


My only response is Yes that did just happen and it's all the truth.I will not res to you again dude grow the F up.if anyone has any questions about my response to the original Post question please feel free to ask.peace and goodwill to all.


----------



## daybreaker (Sep 25, 2014)

I wondered where all this was going to go.hahaha its almost as if someone had him sign on to tell that heart warming story...LOLwho knows karma amgprb do the test order of the gdp and lets find out .im looking at the Humboldt sour blueberry fem and the lost coast og.two fems for a test run.


----------



## Midweek Song (Sep 25, 2014)

Bad Karma said:


> @Midweek Song
> 
> Let's start off with something that I think we can agree on, that GDP, is the most sought after indica strain in seed form.
> A strain so popular, that it's been sold out at every other vendor, for over a year. A strain that has not been in production anytime recently, due to Ken Estes, and his business partner, parting ways.
> ...



Just because we have different stock levels to Attitude or another seedbank doesn't mean we are playing our customers for fools, all of us guys will buy different amount of seeds from different seed banks depending on our own sales. I'll post the picture of the stock later however I'm sure you will say that they're reproduced. We bought a lot of GDP when we got told they were going out of stock but we haven't sold all of them yet.

If you have any other questions please let me know


----------



## daybreaker (Sep 25, 2014)

it sais all the gdp are gone.


Midweek Song said:


> Just because we have different stock levels to Attitude or another seedbank doesn't mean we are playing our customers for fools, all of us guys will buy different amount of seeds from different seed banks depending on our own sales. I'll post the picture of the stock later however I'm sure you will say that they're reproduced. We bought a lot of GDP Original Grand Daddy Purple when we got told they were going out of stock but we haven't sold all of them yet.
> 
> If you have any other questions please let me know


it sais all the gdp are gone on the gdp seed selection.i just checked not 5 minutes ago.


----------



## Midweek Song (Sep 25, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> I wondered where all this was going to go.hahaha its almost as if someone had him sign on to tell that heart warming story...LOLwho knows karma amgprb do the test order of the gdp and lets find out .im looking at the Humboldt sour blueberry fem and the lost coast og.two fems for a test run.


Hi daybreaker,

Even I can see that this is silly now but if we decided we wanted to get someone to talk about Midweek Song surely I would of got @hydrogreen65 who is a well known member and someone I know you would listen too rather than a new member which I know none of you will take any notice of.

Like I've said before I'm not asking anyone to buy from us, I'd just rather we didn't continuously get slagged off when there has been no real reason. If as a company we ever did do something wrong I'd be the first to ask on input on how to improve our customer relations, but as it is at the moment we are being crucified on the fact that one person thinks we are selling replica seeds. 

I know buying from a new company no one has heard of can be off putting to some people due to the fact others have been conned but I am here to answer anyone's questions and I'm always available to chat on the phone to ease concerns.

Lewis 
Midweek Song


----------



## Midweek Song (Sep 25, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> it sais all the gdp are gone.
> 
> 
> it sais all the gdp are gone on the gdp seed selection.i just checked not 5 minutes ago.


Sorry I added the Original Grand Daddy Purple part by mistake. We sold out of the Original about 3 weeks ago but all other strains in the collection we have a few of. I'm not saying we have 100's but we do have a few packets of each.

I'm at home at the moment but as soon as I get into the office I'll get a photo uploaded of the stock so you can be assured they're not copied and every pack is sealed

Lewis


----------



## daybreaker (Sep 25, 2014)

hey man its cool.take a breath.not everyone in here is jumping on the "your a liar and a thief "boat.In fact a few of us are stoked to see a seed dist.getn on forum and talking in the first place.I was going with what amgorpvkfjsygfn was sayn and that is to put in an order and see how good you are.everyone deserves a second chance...just not a third if ya dig what im sayn.So you said your deal and im get your info so if I have an issue with ordering or hermies you will be getting a call and if all goes well awesome hell I may call you and thank you.hang in there man.we all have bad days.trust me I just threw a whole batch of bcbud depots ultimate purp in the garbage after they hermied on me...but hey they sending me new stuf so as long as everyone is on the up and up we can all sleep good.


be cool MWS.

DB


----------



## daybreaker (Sep 25, 2014)

MWS/Lewis/ 0207 272 6597


----------



## Midweek Song (Sep 25, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> hey man its cool.take a breath.not everyone in here is jumping on the "your a liar and a thief "boat.In fact a few of us are stoked to see a seed dist.getn on forum and talking in the first place.I was going with what amgorpvkfjsygfn was sayn and that is to put in an order and see how good you are.everyone deserves a second chance...just not a third if ya dig what im sayn.So you said your deal and im get your info so if I have an issue with ordering or hermies you will be getting a call and if all goes well awesome hell I may call you and thank you.hang in there man.we all have bad days.trust me I just threw a whole batch of bcbud depots ultimate purp in the garbage after they hermied on me...but hey they sending me new stuf so as long as everyone is on the up and up we can all sleep good.
> 
> 
> be cool MWS.
> ...


Nope totally respect that. If we don't live up to standards let the world know how bad we are! I wouldn't want you guys buying bogus seeds from any company let alone ours. 

Looking forward to you calling. Remember to ask for Lewis when you do.

Lewis
Midweek Song


----------



## Midweek Song (Sep 25, 2014)

Hi Guys,

In the office now so thought i'd send over the photos. Please can everyone be aware im not trying to sell these or anything I am only proving to people that our GDP are not fakes!

If you want any other photos of anything please let me know and I will get them sent over.

Lewis
Midweek Song


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 25, 2014)

I'll take a pack of each for free to figure this whole thing out.


----------



## Midweek Song (Sep 25, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I'll take a pack of each for free to figure this whole thing out.


Haha like it


----------



## daybreaker (Sep 25, 2014)

on the website it wont let you order cuz it sais out of stock


----------



## daybreaker (Sep 25, 2014)

oh you have their stock but not gdp seeds


----------



## Midweek Song (Sep 25, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> oh you have their stock but not gdp seeds


Original Grand Daddy Purple is the only one we have sold out of. The picture was taken this morning so that's the stock we had then.

Cheers

Lewis
Midweek Song


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 25, 2014)

@MidweekSong

Do you have any other strains in stock that are hard to find elsewhere, besides the GDP.

To quote your website:
"You will not find high quality sold cannabis seeds like ours anywhere else in the market. Thanks to our extensive selection of unbelievably high quality marijuana seeds, it’s easy to see why we are head and shoulders above our competitors."

So I'm curious what's in your inventory right now that I wouldn't be able to or would have a hard time finding elsewhere.


----------



## Midweek Song (Sep 25, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> @MidweekSong
> 
> Do you have any other strains in stock that are hard to find elsewhere, besides the GDP.
> 
> ...


Hi BDOGKush,

What others do you want. We have some Bodhi seeds that someone said were hard to get. 

That part of the website was written a long time ago and I will be changing tomorrow. I understand a few people have mentioned it in other threads and I get that the seeds you find on our website are likely to be the same as you find else where, but if that part of our website said "You're buying the same seeds you can buy from any other seedbank" we wouldn't be selling ourselves to potential customers very well. 

When I am back in the office in the morning i'll rewrite that part of the website as a few people have mentioned it. 

If you have any other questions please feel free to ask

Lewis
Midweek Song


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 25, 2014)

I consider Bad Karma an amigo, and a good guy.

I've looked at MidweekSong's website closely, and see nothing that would indicate anything but a professionally done, consumer friendly site. I'm no web geek, but I figure a user friendly site costs some hefty dinero.

I think MS [Lewis] responses here have been rather classy - essentially 'put us to the test' - which would be very easy to do, since you can order ONE bean. For a moment, I considered getting 2 singles of strains I'm very familiar with, but I just don't need them....and I'm of the opinion Lewis has made a good enough case to get my benefit of the doubt.

@Bad Karma: perhaps what led your suspicions was the post from some bozo on another thread misrepresenting or confusing GDP fems from his regs as purchased fem beans?

I get good vibes. If I needed something, I'd give them a small order.

I HAVE NO IDEA WHY SOME POSTS START FORMATTING LIKE THIS.........


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 25, 2014)

Midweek Song said:


> Hi BDOGKush,
> 
> What others do you want. We have some Bodhi seeds that someone said were hard to get.
> 
> ...


I don't have any specific strains in mind. I was just curious if you had any other hard to find/limited supply seeds besides the GDP stuff. Only strains that come to mind right now that I'd like to get seeds of would be Dutch Passion Green Spirit and Female Seeds C99.


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 25, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I consider Bad Karma an amigo, and a good guy.
> 
> I've looked at MidweekSong's website closely, and see nothing that would indicate anything but a professionally done, consumer friendly site. I'm no web geek, but I figure a user friendly site costs some hefty dinero.
> 
> ...


I remember that thread, that guy was adamant that he had feminized GDP which set everyone's BS radar off but a look at their websites shows only regulars and out of stock now. I'll give Midweek the benefit of the doubt on that one.


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 25, 2014)

Okay, so I pointed out MWS had GDP seeds (the strain, not the seed company) when nobody else has had them in stock in over a year. Amazingly, today, GDP (the strain) just went out of stock, as @daybreaker discovered for us. Anybody else see that as an amazing coincidence? I sure do.
I'm sorry, but that clearly illustrates my point, something is fishy at MWS.

@Amos Otis, thanks for the kind words, sir. You know I think highly of you, as well.


----------



## Midweek Song (Sep 25, 2014)

Bad Karma said:


> Okay, so I pointed out MWS had GDP seeds (the strain, not the seed company) when nobody else has had them in stock in over a year. Amazingly, today, GDP (the strain) just went out of stock, as @daybreaker discovered for us. Anybody else see that as an amazing coincidence? I sure do.
> I'm sorry, but that clearly illustrates my point, something is fishy at MWS.
> 
> @Amos Otis, thanks for the kind words, sir. You know I think highly of you, as well.


Hi Bad Karma,

We haven't had Original GDP in stock for 3+ weeks but the other 6 Grand Daddy Purples we have in stock now. They haven't gone out of stock today they have been like that for ages.

I'm getting a little bit confused as to where this is going now, but as always if you have any questions feel free to ask.

Cheers Bad Karma

Lewis
Midweek Song


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 25, 2014)

Midweek Song said:


> Sorry I added the Original Grand Daddy Purple part by mistake. We sold out of the Original about 3 weeks ago


Yet you had it listed as available to order within the last 24 hours, now you don't. I'm not trying to argue, I'm only trying to connect the dots you, and your website, present. So far they do not add up.


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 25, 2014)

This was a guy who made an account and with his first post he made a thread to tell us just how amazing your company is, he claimed to have bought Original GDP from you, feminized no less. Maybe you can clear this guys statements up, it's why Bad Karma has a hard time believing you're legit. I also think Bad Karma is a good guy, he's not trolling you.

By the way, we never got pictures from this guy and the Original GDP showed in stock when he was posting about them.



TheChemist77 said:


> the original gdp seeds i have are feminized and came in a pack of 10,original breeder pack. it says on the package that is the original gdp crossed with pollen found within that same bud. I originally worried i would end up with a hermaphrodite but i picked it at 9 weeks and not a banana was found on it,, i took cuttings that have root now, in about 10 weeks or sooner ill send that pic, maybe 8 weeks into flowering, the leaves are dark green in veg, and darken when put under 12/12, about 2 weeks into flower the hairs are forming and the buds are hairy but not purple yet, at 4 weeks in you can start seeing the purple streaking through the calyx the leaves end up a dark lime,almost evergreen color wile the bud leaves and calyx are definatly purple sometimes almost black.. ill put my money were my mouth is so to speak as soon as the clones are 7-8 weeks in and again after they are trimmed and dry.. I would hope that after i send the pic itll get me some credit with you guys, im new to this whole thing and only started the board because i was very impressed with midweek song and i have never in my life recieved such great customer service..


----------



## Midweek Song (Sep 26, 2014)

Bad Karma said:


> Yet you had it listed as available to order within the last 24 hours, now you don't. I'm not trying to argue, I'm only trying to connect the dots you, and your website, present. So far they do not add up.


Sorry but who said we had it listed as available in the last 24 hours?


----------



## Midweek Song (Sep 26, 2014)

Okay I think were the confusion lies is too us GDP = Grand Daddy Purple the brand. 

Original GDP = the type of seed, like Bay 11, Bay Dream, Candyland etc.

If you ask @daybreaker did we have Original Grand Daddy Purple in stock yesterday maybe that will clear up the confusion.


----------



## SmokeNfish (Sep 26, 2014)

Your site did list the Original GDP the strain as being in stock prior to yesterday, then changed to out of stock during this debacle. Similar to Next Generation's Romulan I pm'd you about which your site had as listed but you advised me that you were awaiting stock.
Perhaps just admit that your website sometimes shows inaccurate stock levels and move on?


----------



## amgprb (Sep 26, 2014)

TGA Plushberry was discontinued about a year ago, and has been sold out for quite a long time everywhere else.... Just saying


----------



## Midweek Song (Sep 26, 2014)

SmokeNfish said:


> Your site did list the Original GDP the strain as being in stock prior to yesterday, then changed to out of stock during this debacle. Similar to Next Generation's Romulan I pm'd you about which your site had as listed but you advised me that you were awaiting stock.
> Perhaps just admit that your website sometimes shows inaccurate stock levels and move on?


Hi SmokeNfish,

We were waiting for that stock to arrive that day, which is did. Again I can send a photo of the Next Generation Romulan if I thought it would help but unfortunately the way this thread is going I don't think it will. 

I have spoken to @daybreaker today and he confirmed that when he looked at our GDP stock yesterday the Original was out of stock. I don't understand why as a company we would say we had them in stock when we would have no chance of getting them. Now I know @BadKarma says we are selling reproduced seeds but I posted a picture of all our GDP stock to prove they're in the original packets which would be the same as the ones you have bought. 

All we wanted to do as a Seedbank was come on RIU and talk to you guys about anything you wanted to know not only about us but about any UK seedbank issue. The way this is going though this exercise seems pointless as with every post I am having to try to defend my company for some accusation.

I know you guys don't want to get conned and I appreciate that but I don't know what I can do to make you realise that is not what my company is going to do. Like I have said numerous times before if you have any doubts or questions PM your number or call me and we can talk about any concerns you have.

All the best 

Lewis
Midweek Song


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 26, 2014)

FWIW - I never saw GDP - the strain - listed as 'in stock' on MWS' site. I first looked when the other cat said he bought fems, and have looked a couple of times since.


@Midweek Song : if I were you, I believe I'd offer a discount or freebie promo with a RIU promo code. Sell a few beans here, and your problems go away, dig?


----------



## Midweek Song (Sep 26, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> FWIW - I never saw GDP - the strain - listed as 'in stock' on MWS' site. I first looked when the other cat said he bought fems, and have looked a couple of times since.
> 
> 
> @Midweek Song : if I were you, I believe I'd offer a discount or freebie promo with a RIU promo code. Sell a few beans here, and your problems go away, dig?


Hi Amos,

Cheers for clearing that up. I just went through the invoices and Original GDP would of been out of stock since August 24th so longer than I first thought.

I totally agree that's the way too go and your input is exactly the reason why we're here. However I am currently trying to get hold of the people in charge of Advertising with RIU before I go and offer anything to you guys. I don't want to offer anything without having the privilege to do so otherwise we will get banned which is what we don't want to happen. As soon as I can get it sorted we will get an idea of what would be best to offer you guys and we can go from there!

Hopefully if someone will get in touch with me soon and we can go from there!

All the best

Lewis
Midweek Song


----------



## daybreaker (Sep 26, 2014)

word has it they will be coming back out in November,heard it from pure altitude.


----------



## mrgemstone1 (Sep 26, 2014)

asked la plata labs, they said yes, kera did not confirm, I will keep asking, and will do a test run


----------



## Mr.Head (Sep 26, 2014)

I'll gladly do a test of their gear, but I ain't paying for nothing  Only because I got too many beans I've paid for too run right now. I'm not buying more, other then a couple packs of Bodhi gear. Which is like $30 more a pack on their then Tude.


----------



## Midweek Song (Sep 26, 2014)

Mr.Head said:


> I'll gladly do a test of their gear, but I ain't paying for nothing  Only because I got too many beans I've paid for too run right now. I'm not buying more, other then a couple packs of Bodhi gear. Which is like $30 more a pack on their then Tude.


Cheers for pointing this out Mr. Head didn't realise there was that much difference.

Lewis
Midweek Song


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 26, 2014)

Midweek Song said:


> Sorry but who said we had it listed as available in the last 24 hours?


Your own site did and I'm not the only one who saw it.


SmokeNfish said:


> Your site did list the Original GDP the strain as being in stock prior to yesterday, then changed to out of stock during this debacle. Similar to Next Generation's Romulan I pm'd you about which your site had as listed but you advised me that you were awaiting stock.
> Perhaps just admit that your website sometimes shows inaccurate stock levels and move on?


So I'm not making stuff up, I questioned your inventory status of a hard to find product, and during that time, said status of product went from avaible, to out of stock.
The weirdest part of this is that I trust @Amos Otis, but he says it was listed as out of stock when he checked, at the same time as the rest of us. I also trust my own eyes though, and know what I saw, I wouldn't have spoken up if I hadn't seen it. I'm only trying to protect others who may not be paying close attention or aren't as experienced in these matters.


----------



## Midweek Song (Sep 27, 2014)

Bad Karma said:


> Your own site did and I'm not the only one who saw it.
> 
> So I'm not making stuff up, I questioned your inventory status of a hard to find product, and during that time, said status of product went from avaible, to out of stock.
> The weirdest part of this is that I trust @Amos Otis, but he says it was listed as out of stock when he checked, at the same time as the rest of us. I also trust my own eyes though, and know what I saw, I wouldn't have spoken up if I hadn't seen it. I'm only trying to protect others who may not be paying close attention or aren't as experienced in these matters.


Hi Bad Karma,

To me it might seem as if you may be trolling us now but that's cool we aren't going to please everyone on here no matter how hard we try. 

As long as we have people on here who know it was out of stock and I know it was out of stock, that's good enough for me.

I wish you all the best in the future and good luck in the 5th Official Party Cup Grow Competition, let's hope you don't get stuck with our prize!!

All the best

Lewis
Midweek Song


----------



## TheChemist77 (Sep 27, 2014)

I ORDERED THE ORIGINAL GDP STRAIN 3 MONTHS AGO, Sorry i was wrong the seeds are not feminized however i planted 3 seeds got 2 males 1 female and she was beautifull purple and black streaked buds. As of now i have 2 clone mothers growing and after i take clones and get them 6 to 8 weeks into bloom ill send picks..


----------



## TheChemist77 (Sep 27, 2014)

Hey Lewis, cant please everyone is right however youve always been good to me and always delivered! Sorry bout the mix up with the GDP, I thought they were feminized,,, but they are regular either way they are legit and growing beautifully. Talk soon! Have a nice week. Also question about the "its all in the name" midsweek song= smoking weed? its been driving me nuts however im not to bright.lol


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 27, 2014)

Midweek Song said:


> Hi Bad Karma,
> 
> To me it might seem as if you may be trolling us now but that's cool we aren't going to please everyone on here no matter how hard we try.
> 
> ...


I post quotes from other members proving I wasn't the only one to witness your shady merchandising tactics, yet you call me a troll? Very mature, sir. So lets see, you're attempting to make the issue personal, by calling me names, to try and take the attention off of you getting caught red handed (or purple handed, as the case may be). Nice try, but I can clearly see right through that tactic. Your condescending message above is proof to any potential customers of just what kind of person you are at heart.

As for the 5th Official Party Cup Grow Competition, I'm saddened that one of my co-competitors will be stuck with your "prize", at the end of the Comp. I will be sure to warn them about your business practices and refer them to this thread. I'm looking forward to winning the Comp more than ever now though, just so I can make sure that you won't be invited back as a sponsor.


----------



## Midweek Song (Sep 27, 2014)

Hi


Bad Karma said:


> I post quotes from other members proving I wasn't the only one to witness your shady merchandising tactics, yet you call me a troll? Very mature, sir. So lets see, you're attempting to make the issue personal, by calling me names, to try and take the attention off of you getting caught red handed (or purple handed, as the case may be). Nice try, but I can clearly see right through that tactic. Your condescending message above is proof to any potential customers of just what kind of person you are at heart.
> 
> As for the 5th Official Party Cup Grow Competition, I'm saddened that one of my co-competitors will be stuck with your "prize", at the end of the Comp. I will be sure to warn them about your business practices and refer them to this thread. I'm looking forward to winning the Comp more than ever now though, just so I can make sure that you won't be invited back as a sponsor.


Hi Bad Karma,

Surely a phone call to discuss all the issues in hand would be best for both of us? All I am trying to do is reassure any issues people may have with our website. 

I don't want to get involved in any online heated discussions nor offend any any members of RIU.

Hope we can sort this over a phone all and put this to bed once and forever.

Hope to hear from you soon 

Lewis
Midweek Song


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Sep 27, 2014)

Damn, all this bs just because a mix up on something being updated? 
If you didnt order them, or have an order screwed up. Dont see wherr a person would have a legitlegit reason for all the bitching and trolling . 
Ive had 2 orders from them along with a cpl friends who have also received orders. Always got beans we were supposed to and excellent service.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Sep 27, 2014)

As you can see they even posted pictures of the GDP brand seeds. Yet still not satisfied? I would suggest ordering and see for yourself what many of us are finding to be a great seedbank!! To be completely honest, "sorry Lewis" the first time i tried to order the sagepay would not take my credit card,,, you know what Lewis did??? He sent my order free of charge!! After that ive ordered 4 or 5 more times and plan on another order soon.. I have told my friends growers of 20 plus years and they have all switched now, all satisfied customers.. If you want to get your seeds for free i suggest planting the seeds you get out of your purchaced weed, so you pay either way but at least with midweeksong you know the strain your planting! If you do decide to buy from midweeksong simply send lewis an email and im sure he would give you a discount code, not to mention midweeksong truly has the best customer service of any seed bank ive ever delt with ...Please get over whatever is causing all the B.S. order or dont order but please stop fussing about a place youve never tried. how can you put down the place if you have never placed an order?????


----------



## Bad Karma (Sep 27, 2014)

Midweek Song said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Hi Bad Karma,
> ...


I have no need, or desire, to talk to you over the phone, Lewis. I only wanted to warn other growers of your very questionable menu, and business practices, which I've done.
I would wish you luck with all of your future endeavors, but one doesn't need luck when you've rigged the roulette wheel, now do they.


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 27, 2014)

@Midweek Song

Can you post pictures of the DJ Shorts Blueberry and True Blueberry?

Thank you.


----------



## Midweek Song (Sep 28, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> @Midweek Song
> 
> Can you post pictures of the DJ Shorts Blueberry and True Blueberry?
> 
> Thank you.



Hi BDOGKush,

I've gone into the office and attached the image of the stock we have left. With regards to photos I don't mind sending them however on RIU it might be seen as advertising so I won't post anymore unless I am told otherwise. 

As always any questions please let me know

Lewis
Midweek Song


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 28, 2014)

Midweek Song said:


> Hi BDOGKush,
> 
> I've gone into the office and attached the image of the stock we have left. With regards to photos I don't mind sending them however on RIU it might be seen as advertising so I won't post anymore unless I am told otherwise.
> 
> ...


Understandable, thanks for humoring me. Do you price match as part of your Best Price Guarantee?


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 28, 2014)

Midweek Song said:


> Hi BDOGKush,
> 
> I've gone into the office and attached the image of the stock we have left. With regards to photos I don't mind sending them however on RIU it might be seen as advertising so I won't post anymore unless I am told otherwise.
> 
> ...



Lewis, you have shown a good deal of restraint and professionalism in this thread. Kudos

I will be placing an order with you at some point soon and will give some feedback here on my experience


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 28, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Lewis, you have shown a good deal of restraint and professionalism in this thread. Kudos
> 
> I will be placing an order with you at some point soon and will give some feedback here on my experience


I'm looking forward to viewing his initial promo once he gets his RIU advertising squared away.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Sep 28, 2014)

QUESTIONAL MENU AND BUSINESS PRACTICES??? I FIND THAT HUMORUS!! It is understandable that a company can run out of stock on high demanded items. I also find it possible to think you have some,thing that has simply sold out, this happens all the time with any company. However any time ive wanted a strain that was out of stock or even not on the site, i would send an email and Lewis would let me know when he had the seeds available and a couple of times even went out of his way to find the strain i wanted and added it to the site.. I have also inquiered about seeds that have been discontinued, such as misty from nirvana in that case he emailed me and said those seeds are unavailable.. I think if they had bad business practices he wouldve said sure and sent me some seeds in a nirvana package, I have found midweeksong to be very honest and up front with me about any questions i might have,, and to me that is good BUSINESS


----------



## Midweek Song (Sep 28, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> Understandable, thanks for humoring me. Do you price match as part of your Best Price Guarantee?


Yep if you can find it somewhere else cheaper and it's in stock I'll match that price. Also if you find seeds on other website that you think we should stock (as long as I can get them from our distributors) we will stock them too.

Let me know

Lewis


----------



## Midweek Song (Sep 28, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Lewis, you have shown a good deal of restraint and professionalism in this thread. Kudos
> 
> I will be placing an order with you at some point soon and will give some feedback here on my experience


Thank you. Yep that would be great as then more members of RIU will become aware of who we are and what we offer. It also helps you're a well known member who's opinion would be trusted.

All the best

Lewis
Midweek Song


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 28, 2014)

I also agree that the way Lewis has conducted himself under allegations has been commendable. All the comments about it being suspicious that Midweeksong has strains that are hard to find elsewhere put me on edge so I had to ask about the Blueberry, sorry if that is seen as rude. I like that they offer pick'n'mix on everything, there are some strains that I'd like to try but don't feel like paying 100 bucks for 10-12 regular seeds, like BC Shiatsu Kush. I'm willing to give them a try.



Midweek Song said:


> Yep if you can find it somewhere else cheaper and it's in stock I'll match that price. Also if you find seeds on other website that you think we should stock (as long as I can get them from our distributors) we will stock them too.
> 
> Let me know
> 
> Lewis


Thanks Lewis, I was typing as you posted this. Can you comment on the availability of Dutch Passion Green Spirit? It is a Sativa I have very fond memories of, one of the most vivid/uplifting highs I've ever experienced but unfortunately I haven't been able to find anyone that stocks it.


----------



## Midweek Song (Sep 28, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> I also agree that the way Lewis has conducted himself under allegations has been commendable. All the comments about it being suspicious that Midweeksong has strains that are hard to find elsewhere put me on edge so I had to ask about the Blueberry, sorry if that is seen as rude. I like that they offer pick'n'mix on everything, there are some strains that I'd like to try but don't feel like paying 100 bucks for 10-12 regular seeds, like BC Shiatsu Kush. I'm willing to give them a try.
> 
> Thanks Lewis, I was typing as you posted this. Can you comment on the availability of Dutch Passion Green Spirit? It is a Sativa I have very fond memories of, one of the most vivid/uplifting highs I've ever experienced but unfortunately I haven't been able to find anyone that stocks it.


Hi BDOGKush,

No that's fine I don't mind posting the photos to prove we aren't trying to kid you all. Nothing rude about asking me a question, I'm always willing to answer them however until I get permission from RIU posting lots of photos might be seen as a micky take. 

That's why we decided to offer pick and mix as we know some seeds are expensive to buy and sometimes you don't want to have 10 but 3 might be enough. 

Green Spirit is one I don't think I'll be able to get however tomorrow I will phone the distributors to make sure.

Sorry I didn't respond quicker!

Lewis
Midweek Song


----------



## st0wandgrow (Sep 28, 2014)

Midweek Song said:


> Thank you. Yep that would be great as then more members of RIU will become aware of who we are and what we offer. It also helps you're a well known member who's opinion would be trusted.
> 
> All the best
> 
> ...


You offer guaranteed shipping correct? Is that an additional cost in addition to the listed seed price, and if so how much?


----------



## Midweek Song (Sep 28, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> You offer guaranteed shipping correct? Is that an additional cost in addition to the listed seed price, and if so how much?


We do offer Guaranteed Shipping which is $12.46 you can pick between a T Shirt, Mug, Crush Proof Tin or Safe Book. The flat rate shipping cost is $14.94. Personally I think the best method for shipping is in a T Shirt Guaranteed but each customer has their own preferred choice. 


Lewis
Midweek Song


----------



## TheChemist77 (Sep 28, 2014)

i personally like the safe books. I am glad to see some of you guys coming around after the very unwelcome i recieved here at rollitup!


----------



## Amos Otis (Sep 29, 2014)

TheChemist77 said:


> i personally like the safe books. I am glad to see some of you guys coming around after the very unwelcome i recieved here at rollitup!


I don't think anyone's come around to you.

If it weren't for your posts, Lewis would have never had problems on RIU to sort through.


----------



## amgprb (Sep 29, 2014)

Well I spoke with Lewis on the phone. Seems like a straight up guy. As anyone would, he is defending his company and his livelyhood. I respect that. Once he gets everything sorted out with RIU, he will set up a promo code for us. I will place a tester order when the time comes, but as of right now I have WAY to many beans! The only time I order recently is when there is a bad-ass promo <cough-cough> BB 50% off & the Attitude Sept promo!


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm going to be ordering more beans in the next couple weeks, even though I really don't need anymore. 

@Midweek Song
Any idea when you'll be able to get some more Female Seeds C-99? Female seeds shows it in stock again and so does Attitude.


----------



## Midweek Song (Sep 29, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> I'm going to be ordering more beans in the next couple weeks, even though I really don't need anymore.
> 
> @Midweek Song
> Any idea when you'll be able to get some more Female Seeds C-99? Female seeds shows it in stock again and so does Attitude.


Shouldn't be long I imagine we will have them back by tomorrow or Wednesday. I'll get an update tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## Midweek Song (Sep 29, 2014)

amgprb said:


> Well I spoke with Lewis on the phone. Seems like a straight up guy. As anyone would, he is defending his company and his livelyhood. I respect that. Once he gets everything sorted out with RIU, he will set up a promo code for us. I will place a tester order when the time comes, but as of right now I have WAY to many beans! The only time I order recently is when there is a bad-ass promo <cough-cough> BB 50% off & the Attitude Sept promo!


Thanks, was nice talking to you! I'll see what we can sort out with the promotions. I'll email RIU Admin again to see if anyone can talk to me about promotions or if i can offer them and then we'll go from there!! I'm sure we can all come to some sort of arrangement about what promotions you guys want the most!


----------



## Midweek Song (Sep 30, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> I'm going to be ordering more beans in the next couple weeks, even though I really don't need anymore.
> 
> @Midweek Song
> Any idea when you'll be able to get some more Female Seeds C-99? Female seeds shows it in stock again and so does Attitude.


They're coming in tomorrow I am told from the distributors.

Lewis


----------



## 806KING (Sep 30, 2014)

Just might have to give you guys a shot


----------



## BDOGKush (Sep 30, 2014)

Midweek Song said:


> They're coming in tomorrow I am told from the distributors.
> 
> Lewis


Thanks for the heads up. I'll be ordering once I get my next paycheck.


----------



## Midweek Song (Oct 1, 2014)

BDOGKush said:


> I'm going to be ordering more beans in the next couple weeks, even though I really don't need anymore.
> 
> @Midweek Song
> Any idea when you'll be able to get some more Female Seeds C-99? Female seeds shows it in stock again and so does Attitude.


They're back in stock now! 

Any questions let me know

Lewis


----------



## cassinfo (Oct 3, 2014)

I'll give you guys a shot, but for the time to being...Alibongo is my spot. Can't beat free shipping and the price is way cheaper than attitudes. Got my order in 7 days!!!


----------



## st0wandgrow (Oct 3, 2014)

cassinfo said:


> I'll give you guys a shot, but for the time to being...Alibongo is my spot. Can't beat free shipping and the price is way cheaper than attitudes. Got my order in 7 days!!!



Alibongo looks good, but the last two times I went to place an order with them I was contacted the next day (after the transaction was processed on my card) informing me that the item I ordered was in fact out of stock, even though it says in stock on the site.

Whoever runs their website needs to be fired


----------



## daybreaker (Oct 3, 2014)

Midweek Song said:


> Thanks, was nice talking to you! I'll see what we can sort out with the promotions. I'll email RIU Admin again to see if anyone can talk to me about promotions or if i can offer them and then we'll go from there!! I'm sure we can all come to some sort of arrangement about what promotions you guys want the most!


Good to see all this worked out fine.When I started the thread I was seriously inquiring without prejiduce and sorry bout the mix up with the GDP.Let us know if that ever gets in  Price match sounds good.heppy breeding!!!!!


----------



## Midweek Song (Oct 6, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> Good to see all this worked out fine.When I started the thread I was seriously inquiring without prejiduce and sorry bout the mix up with the GDP.Let us know if that ever gets in  Price match sounds good.heppy breeding!!!!!


Not your fault daybreaker it all got sorted out in the end so no problem. Still not heard anything about advertising on here will keep you updated! As soon as I know when it's back in stock i'll let you know!


----------



## Midweek Song (Oct 24, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Just thought i'd give you an update! We have had to have some work done to the website which is taking a little longer than expected it's still up and running but once the work has been carried out i'll be launching some promotions. We will probably launch them via social media as I haven't heard anything back from anyone on RIU, but once it all gets going i'll let you all know.

Hope all is well

Lewis


----------



## amgprb (Oct 24, 2014)

For those of us who dont use social media, maybe u can update this thread with a heads-up to chk out the site?


----------



## TheChemist77 (Oct 24, 2014)

Midweek Song said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just thought i'd give you an update! We have had to have some work done to the website which is taking a little longer than expected it's still up and running but once the work has been carried out i'll be launching some promotions. We will probably launch them via social media as I haven't heard anything back from anyone on RIU, but once it all gets going i'll let you all know.
> 
> ...


Hey Lewis, please give me an update on the promotion to my email if possible.. just ordered and sure itll be here soon, love workin with you guys!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 2, 2014)

BUMP - 



Midweek Song said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> Just thought i'd give you an update! We have had to have some work done to the website which is taking a little longer than expected it's still up and running but once the work has been carried out i'll be launching some promotions. We will probably launch them via social media as I haven't heard anything back from anyone on RIU, but once it all gets going i'll let you all know.
> 
> ...





amgprb said:


> For those of us who dont use social media, maybe u can update this thread with a heads-up to chk out the site?


----------



## Midweek Song (Nov 5, 2014)

amgprb said:


> For those of us who dont use social media, maybe u can update this thread with a heads-up to chk out the site?


Certainly will do. So sorry for the delay guys it's boring (and I know you won't care) but the work we are having to the site is taking longer than first thought, I don't want to push a promotion and then have trouble with implementing it so unfortunately for us I am having to wait till everything is fixed. I'm on the case every day now so I hope it doesn't take much longer!

If anyone does have any other questions let me know though!

Lewis
Midweek Song


----------



## TheChemist77 (Nov 5, 2014)

just recieved another order!! thanks Lewis!!


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 6, 2014)

Midweek Song said:


> Certainly will do. So sorry for the delay guys it's boring (and I know you won't care) but the work we are having to the site is taking longer than first thought, I don't want to push a promotion and then have trouble with implementing it so unfortunately for us I am having to wait till everything is fixed. I'm on the case every day now so I hope it doesn't take much longer!
> 
> If anyone does have any other questions let me know though!
> 
> ...


Are you fulfilling orders now? If so, I'd gamble on a few pick and mix beans, and report the experience in this thread.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Nov 6, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Are you fulfilling orders now? If so, I'd gamble on a few pick and mix beans, and report the experience in this thread.


i just ordered on oct,28th and recieved my seeds on monday nov.3rd...


----------



## Amos Otis (Nov 6, 2014)

in US in 5 days ??


----------



## TheChemist77 (Nov 6, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> in US in 5 days ??


6 days i think, it was very quick.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Nov 26, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> where do you live?


 in michigan..


----------



## TheChemist77 (Nov 26, 2014)

Hey Lewis,, check out my pix, all your souvineirs.
https://www.rollitup.org/t/chemist77-pic-journal.850252/#post-11036271

.


----------



## daybreaker (Nov 27, 2014)

Lewis I would have totally ordered my casper from you but the casper og was $30 cheaper http://www.seedsman.com/en/casper-og-regular-seeds

than at midweeksong.Seriously after talking with you I wanted to show some love but not at a $30 slip from my wallet.Seedsman has better prices.Do you price match?if so how does one go about getting that to happen?


----------



## TheChemist77 (Nov 28, 2014)

im pretty sure they price match, but not sure how to go about it..if you email midweeksong and talk to lewis directly im sure he would make it worth ur wile to order from him insted of seedsman...i just ordered again 2 days ago and recieved an email that theyve been shipped today, so ill update when i recieve them.. i truly believe midweeksong is the best seed distributer ive ever delt with,, and the best costomer service in their buisiness guarentied!!


----------



## TheChemist77 (Dec 5, 2014)

i recieved my seeds on monday, dec 1st... thanks for everything lewis...you guys are great!!!! love the 3 bees!!! All i need now is green crack,,heard its great... not sure my wife will allow anymore orders.lol..Cant beat ordering, and recieving seeds in a week!!!!.


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 5, 2014)

TheChemist77 said:


> i recieved my seeds on monday, dec 1st... thanks for everything lewis...you guys are great!!!! love the 3 bees!!! All i need now is green crack,,heard its great... not sure my wife will allow anymore orders.lol..Cant beat ordering, and recieving seeds in a week!!!!.


seed websites are sooooo addictive.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Dec 5, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> seed websites are sooooo addictive.


i know, ive been banned from ordering..after my 5th or 6th order wife started giving me shit. now after my 8th its not worth the arguements anymore.lol.. but i still want more.


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 6, 2014)

well it keeps ya off the porn sites ......right???LOL


----------



## Kusharella (Dec 6, 2014)

I'm so happy to have stumbled across this post. Thanks to the original complaint, as well as the professional response, just placed my first painless order. Am VERY excited to get these new strains. Like Christmas excited


----------



## TheChemist77 (Dec 6, 2014)

Kusharella said:


> I'm so happy to have stumbled across this post. Thanks to the original complaint, as well as the professional response, just placed my first painless order. Am VERY excited to get these new strains. Like Christmas excited


what strains did u order?? im very happy w/ all my suivineirs, ive recieved every order quickly no hassles and lewis has THE BEST CUSTOMER SERVICE ANYWERE!!! Including my GDP,, which so far has been the only purple strain ive planted that actually was purple, not a great yielder though but that may have been my fault.


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 7, 2014)

TheChemist77 said:


> what strains did u order?? im very happy w/ all my suivineirs, ive recieved every order quickly no hassles and lewis has THE BEST CUSTOMER SERVICE ANYWERE!!! Including my GDP,, which so far has been the only purple strain ive planted that actually was purple, not a great yielder though but that may have been my fault.


gdp is known for being an average yielder.BUT my friend used the lucas formula and was getting ounce plants from big mama blocks.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Dec 7, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> gdp is known for being an average yielder.BUT my friend used the lucas formula and was getting ounce plants from big mama blocks.


my gdp just didnt respond well to topping, but i still have 7 seeds left i think, maybe ill get one with that same color thats more forgiving when it comes to topping to improve overall yields,,at least i hope..

Lewis...thanks for another recieved order, if u want u can check out what your suivineirs produced at..
https://www.rollitup.org/t/chemist77-pic-journal.850252/


----------



## Midweek Song (Dec 13, 2014)

Hi All,

Sorry I've majorly neglected this site recently but same old boring story of the work being done a lot slower than I hoped. We have changed a few things on the website like putting a search bar at the top etc, if ever you guys have ideas and we can implement them let me know as I want to make the site as user friendly as possible! The major work being done on the site will be completed before the new year which is good news as I can then start the advertising properly. 

If ever it takes too long for me to reply on here please just email as they come straight through to my phone so I will reply straight away!

Hope you all have a good Christmas and we can start doing business together in the new year!

Lewis


----------



## Midweek Song (Dec 13, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> Are you fulfilling orders now? If so, I'd gamble on a few pick and mix beans, and report the experience in this thread.


Yes all order are being fulfilled. All the work on the website doesn't affect our orders being sent we're just trying to improve the website.

Lewis


----------



## Midweek Song (Dec 13, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> Lewis I would have totally ordered my casper from you but the casper og was $30 cheaper http://www.seedsman.com/en/casper-og-regular-seeds
> 
> than at midweeksong.Seriously after talking with you I wanted to show some love but not at a $30 slip from my wallet.Seedsman has better prices.Do you price match?if so how does one go about getting that to happen?


Sorry for such a long delay! Yea we will price match but you may have purchased them now. Let me know either way on our email.

Once again sorry for the delay

Lewis


----------



## Kusharella (Dec 15, 2014)

In the Kushy corner I ordered - 8 ball Kush - Vanilla Kush - Violator Kush. Non Kushy corner I ordered Blue Cheese and Pineapple Skunk. Bonus beans - Northern Lights X Chronic - S. African Kwazulu - White Widow. 

Ordered 12/6. Confirmation 12/6. Payment cleared 12/8. Email stated they would notify me when items have shipped. Still awaiting that part of the journey. I guess it takes two weeks to process, then probably two weeks to ship so I would say when you order from them - give it 4 weeks. They haven't shipped yet and it's been 7 days since payment cleared. 

Hopefully they arrive before Christmas.


----------



## amgprb (Dec 15, 2014)

Kusharella said:


> In the Kushy corner I ordered - 8 ball Kush - Vanilla Kush - Violator Kush. Non Kushy corner I ordered Blue Cheese and Pineapple Skunk. Bonus beans - Northern Lights X Chronic - S. African Kwazulu - White Widow.
> 
> Ordered 12/6. Confirmation 12/6. Payment cleared 12/8. Email stated they would notify me when items have shipped. Still awaiting that part of the journey. I guess it takes two weeks to process, then probably two weeks to ship so I would say when you order from them - give it 4 weeks. They haven't shipped yet and it's been 7 days since payment cleared.
> 
> Hopefully they arrive before Christmas.


I am very impatient.... 4 weeks for an order is crazy. Out of the 30 or so orders I have placed, the longest it ever took was 2 weeks from Sea of Seeds


----------



## TheChemist77 (Dec 15, 2014)

i live in up mi, always got my seeds in 7-10 days from order date..youll get them soon..


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 15, 2014)

amgprb said:


> I am very impatient.... 4 weeks for an order is crazy. Out of the 30 or so orders I have placed, the longest it ever took was 2 weeks from Sea of Seeds


from midweek song?when they show up...just smile that they did cuz lotsa people get screwed over by customs.then 4 weeks turns into 8...


----------



## TheChemist77 (Dec 15, 2014)

ive placed numerous orders w/ mws, never lost an order to customs..i normally used the safebook or tshirt..


----------



## amgprb (Dec 15, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> from midweek song?when they show up...just smile that they did cuz lotsa people get screwed over by customs.then 4 weeks turns into 8...


I was responding to kusharellas post....

I have not made a purchase, from midweek, and would be hesitant with a 4 week turn around as per kusharellas post.

Im on the east coast, our customs seem to be kind-er to us


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 15, 2014)

amgprb said:


> I was responding to kusharellas post....
> 
> I have not made a purchase, from midweek, and would be hesitant with a 4 week turn around as per kusharellas post.


Not only that, but what do they have that you can't get elsewhere from proven sellers? This thread is full of dubious posters.


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 15, 2014)

hehe you said doobie


----------



## Kusharella (Dec 16, 2014)

They arrived TODAY ! Turnaround UNDER TEN DAYS - wow. That's the fastest ANY seed Co. has done it. Good job Midweek Song


----------



## TheChemist77 (Dec 16, 2014)

Kusharella said:


> They arrived TODAY ! Turnaround UNDER TEN DAYS - wow. That's the fastest ANY seed Co. has done it. Good job Midweek Song


told ya,, their the best!


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 16, 2014)

Kusharella said:


> They arrived TODAY ! Turnaround UNDER TEN DAYS - wow. That's the fastest ANY seed Co. has done it. Good job Midweek Song


This is good news.After the new year I wanna order from them.I already know what I want and see about the price match.I just press m in my browser and midweeksong comes up....so yeah gotm on speed dial.Lemme know how that violator does have had an eye on that one for years now since it was in the old cannabis culture...where I got all my seeds before the online thing hit.marc emery da man!!!!


----------



## TheChemist77 (Dec 16, 2014)

daybreaker said:


> This is good news.After the new year I wanna order from them.I already know what I want and see about the price match.I just press m in my browser and midweeksong comes up....so yeah gotm on speed dial.Lemme know how that violator does have had an eye on that one for years now since it was in the old cannabis culture...where I got all my seeds before the online thing hit.marc emery da man!!!!


marc emry was the shit back in the day,, that was the only other seed place i ever used that didnt screw me...


----------



## daybreaker (Dec 16, 2014)

TheChemist77 said:


> marc emry was the shit back in the day,, that was the only other seed place i ever used that didnt screw me...


yup and that was all mail order.and they always made it,never one customs seizure."STEALTH" wtf??why should we have to pay more when the seed companies are the rich guys up in this mutha fuk...LOL


----------



## amgprb (Dec 16, 2014)

I really dont like how there are members posting in this thread with such low post counts. Never see them post in any other thread or reviewing any other seedbank. It really does seem sketchy.

IF, And im not accusing anyone of anything, but IF these _dubious _( <~ see what I did there @Amos Otis !) members are afiliated with Midweek in anyway, I truely feel they are doing Midweeksong's reputation far more harm then good. I still have yet to see any type of review done by a reputable member on RIU, yet random new members are popping up saying how great they are. The truth is, i have been here for a few years now and I truely have never seen this situation happen, with the exception of OSSC. It really sticks out to me, cause this just does not happen.

Attitude, Herbies, Kind Seed, Provision, Sannies, Breeders Boutique, Cannazon, TSSC, the list goes on and on, and yet I have not seen any threads about them that is filled with new "member's", strangers and one-hit wonders reviews....

I dont know. Im pretty lifted and rambling. Ignore my rant. I am happy for all of the noobs that are getting their gear at great prices and the fastest ever delivery in the entire interwebs.

@daybreaker if you pull the trigger, i would be interested in hearing YOUR experience


*i was contemplating placing a trial order, but i have since changed my mind based off this thread


----------



## amgprb (Dec 16, 2014)

TheChemist77 said:


> marc emry was the shit back in the day,, that was the only other seed place i ever used that didnt screw me...


so you have been "screwed" by different seedbanks? I would really like to know which banks screwed you? I dont want to make the same mistake!


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 17, 2014)

amgprb said:


> *i was contemplating placing a trial order, but i have since changed my mind based off this thread


Same here. MWS looks like the last place to have the old GDP PC and CL, but for all the reasons you say - plus the emergence of NGR, I've moved on.


----------



## Kusharella (Dec 17, 2014)

I really don't like how you can be a member for months before you get the courage to post (because you watch high post count members attacking low post count members) and BAM ............ first thread you choose to post in gets attacked by someone who "really doesn't like how people with low post counts are posting on THIS THREAD". 

Gee. Thanks. Now I regret ever posting at all.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 17, 2014)

If you're genuine, then good for you. 

If you want to get irked, aim your ire at those that gave real reasons to be skeptical of new posters cheering a new bank.

Being around for months, you've probably seen similar threads pop up w/ similar new posters making similar claims about similar unknown places that sell beans.


----------



## Midweek Song (Dec 17, 2014)

Hi Guys,

I understand what you're all saying, but as i've mentioned before, if you want to get any of the admins to check all the IP's of the accounts that are posting, they will see that mine is in the UK where as the others will be in the USA where we do the majority of our sales too.

I get if you don't want to order from us that's cool. I'm really not here to make the hard sell and get you all to order from our website. I literally just wanted to be here to answer any questions you may have regarding seed companies; whether it be how long a seed takes to get to a certain country/state, whether a seed is coming back in stock anytime soon or anything else. If you then decided to order from other sites then awesome! I'll still be happy to answer any questions you have as I'm just trying to make it a better environment for all.

All the best 

Lewis


----------



## TheChemist77 (Dec 17, 2014)

Kusharella said:


> I really don't like how you can be a member for months before you get the courage to post (because you watch high post count members attacking low post count members) and BAM ............ first thread you choose to post in gets attacked by someone who "really doesn't like how people with low post counts are posting on THIS THREAD".
> 
> Gee. Thanks. Now I regret ever posting at all.


sorry, kusharella, lot of people here seem to be haters of people just trying to introduce others to a good seedbank and their great service..i got railed here to just telling people about my good expierience with mws..i guess these haters are either closed minded or simply unwilling to try something new. maybe they are afraid they would get seeds and have to admit they were wrong?? i dont know why?? anyways i started a thred here on mws and was treated poorly, however since then ive learnd alot in other threds and have actually met some really cool people..Again Lewis, sorry about all the closed minded people here, but those of us who have ordered know you are the very best ,, unfortunatly not so many people are willing to have an open mind and try your bank before slamming ithose of us who have..


----------



## TheChemist77 (Dec 17, 2014)

amgprb said:


> so you have been "screwed" by different seedbanks? I would really like to know which banks screwed you? I dont want to make the same mistake!


im just one of those new guys who had a good expierience w/ midweeksong, and yes ive been screwed ordering seeds from a few places but im new so my opinoins are not taken seriously buy you veterans..apearently im one of those who have made it worse for mws by telling people i was happy with their service.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 18, 2014)

TheChemist77 said:


> im just one of those new guys who had a good expierience w/ midweeksong, and yes ive been screwed ordering seeds from a few places but im new so my opinoins are not taken seriously buy you veterans..apearently im one of those who have made it worse for mws by telling people i was happy with their service.


Here's the rub from my point of view...

These seed banks have a very simple job. Place the seeds that were ordered in to an envelope/box, put postage on the box, and mail them out. That's it. Seed banks have different strains, and different pricing, but when it comes to fulfilling an order it's pretty straight forward. So when people see newer members gushing over a relatively unknown seedbank it raises some eyebrows:



TheChemist77 said:


> ive recieved every order quickly no hassles and lewis has THE BEST CUSTOMER SERVICE ANYWERE!!!


I'm not saying that you're a shill for MWS, just explaining where the negativity is coming from. Many seedbanks have tried this tactic in the past, so people are kind of hip to it and don't really appreciate being played for fools.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Dec 18, 2014)

st0wandgrow said:


> Here's the rub from my point of view...
> 
> These seed banks have a very simple job. Place the seeds that were ordered in to an envelope/box, put postage on the box, and mail them out. That's it. Seed banks have different strains, and different pricing, but when it comes to fulfilling an order it's pretty straight forward. So when people see newer members gushing over a relatively unknown seedbank it raises some eyebrows:
> 
> ...



i truly was not trying to talk anyone into placing an order,, i just wanted to let people know i had a good expierience buying seeds with no problems..only because this is the first time since marc emery that i actually recieved my seeds and with no cops knocking on my door..i will say that i am a fan of midweeksong because of many reasons, not only because i got the seeds i purchaced...sorry if i angered any veterans here at riu...once again i only hoped to help people that like me had been screwed and were looking for a place to get seeds without the worry...thanks st0wandgrow..must say ive learned alot of growing skills here at riu and have even increased my yields thanks to growers willing to share their knowledge..


----------



## hydrogreen65 (Dec 19, 2014)

I see you guys are still at it.
Only read the last cpl pages or so, but from what i gather. If a noob makes a post about a seedbank being good, then it's gotta be BS because low post count. That's friggin funny.
I've placed several orders along with a cpl friends. No prblems on delivery or quality of beans purchased.
The thing is, I don't see how all these peoople can try and trash a place. When they've never ordered from them.
If you're skeptical about a business, move the hell on to another one.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 19, 2014)

hydrogreen65 said:


> If you're skeptical about a business, move the hell on to another one.


Why didn't I think of that ?



Amos Otis said:


> Same here. MWS looks like the last place to have the old GDP PC and CL, but for all the reasons you say - plus the emergence of NGR, I've moved on.


----------



## st0wandgrow (Dec 19, 2014)

hydrogreen65 said:


> I see you guys are still at it.
> Only read the last cpl pages or so, but from what i gather. If a noob makes a post about a seedbank being good, then it's gotta be BS because low post count. That's friggin funny.
> I've placed several orders along with a cpl friends. No prblems on delivery or quality of beans purchased.
> The thing is, I don't see how all these peoople can try and trash a place. When they've never ordered from them.
> If you're skeptical about a business, move the hell on to another one.



Read through the thread linked below. Take a minute and click on the members that are praising OSSC, and take note of how many posts they have, and when they joined RIU. Maybe that will help shed some light on this for you.

https://www.rollitup.org/t/original-sensible-seed-company-promos.737339/


.


----------



## amgprb (Dec 20, 2014)

TheChemist77 said:


> once again i only hoped to *help* people that like me had been screwed


You are going to continue to keep praising MWS, yet you cant HELP any of the other members and let us know which seedbank has ripped you off?



TheChemist77 said:


> only because this is the first time since marc emery that i actually recieved my seeds and *with no cops knocking on my door*..


Wow! That is kind of scary! If I were a new member, coming to RIU for guidance so I can place my first online seed order, the above statement would scare the shit out of me.... Hmmmm, MWS is the only place I can order from and not have to worry about the cops? Yikes!

So you have been ripped off using other seedbanks AND have had cops show up at your door on top of being ripped off?! Please tell us so none of us make the same mistakes ordering from those seedbanks



st0wandgrow said:


> Read through the thread linked below. Take a minute and click on the members that are praising OSSC, and take note of how many posts they have, and when they joined RIU. Maybe that will help shed some light on this for you.
> 
> https://www.rollitup.org/t/original-sensible-seed-company-promos.737339/
> 
> ...



^^^^ BINGO!


----------



## TheChemist77 (Dec 20, 2014)

amgprb said:


> You are going to continue to keep praising MWS, yet you cant HELP any of the other members and let us know which seedbank has ripped you off?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


not trying to start anything, and yes ive been ripped off by kind seed co,green house, and triple A, that was back in 02, me and a friend both placed orders with kind, i never recieved seeds and my friend recieved seeds followed by a warrent,,luckily he didnt grow were he had the seeds sent..i had lost hundereds purchacing seeds i never recieved..that was when i was growing illegaly though. maybe now they are better companies idk, but i would never order from them again..now i live in a legal medical state and am a care giver so i dont worry about that stuff anymore, but i am happy to know if i buy seeds ill recieve them along with great customer service at mws..its just nice to know,,it puts my mind at ease knowing they will come and im not throwing money away..the only way i reliably got seeds back in the late 90's early00's was traveling to vancouver or ordering through marc emery, and traveling expences wernt cheap, not to mention spending hours in customs because of traces of coke on a drivers license..Sorry i really didnt want to get into it on here, its really none of your buissnes knowing what ive been through, and you really probably dont even care or believe me for that matter..So whats the point? Order from wherever your comfortable with, i was simply giving people my expierience w/ mws to make their own decisions...So what if i dont review seed banks,, i didnt know it was an inconvienience to you to give my perspective..also knowere did i state if u order seeds from anywere else youll get screwed, i only said u would NOT at MWS...


----------



## Thecouchlock (Dec 21, 2014)

TheChemist77 said:


> not trying to start anything, and yes ive been ripped off by kind seed co,green house, and triple A, that was back in 02, me and a friend both placed orders with kind, i never recieved seeds and my friend recieved seeds followed by a warrent,,luckily he didnt grow were he had the seeds sent..i had lost hundereds purchacing seeds i never recieved..that was when i was growing illegaly though. maybe now they are better companies idk, but i would never order from them again..now i live in a legal medical state and am a care giver so i dont worry about that stuff anymore, but i am happy to know if i buy seeds ill recieve them along with great customer service at mws..its just nice to know,,it puts my mind at ease knowing they will come and im not throwing money away..the only way i reliably got seeds back in the late 90's early00's was traveling to vancouver or ordering through marc emery, and traveling expences wernt cheap, not to mention spending hours in customs because of traces of coke on a drivers license..Sorry i really didnt want to get into it on here, its really none of your buissnes knowing what ive been through, and you really probably dont even care or believe me for that matter..So whats the point? Order from wherever your comfortable with, i was simply giving people my expierience w/ mws to make their own decisions...So what if i dont review seed banks,, i didnt know it was an inconvienience to you to give my perspective..also knowere did i state if u order seeds from anywere else youll get screwed, i only said u would NOT at MWS...


Oh my god, someone get my credit card I need to place an order fast!


----------



## Kusharella (Dec 26, 2014)

TheChemist77 said:


> sorry, kusharella, lot of people here seem to be haters of people just trying to introduce others to a good seedbank and their great service..i got railed here to just telling people about my good expierience with mws..i guess these haters are either closed minded or simply unwilling to try something new. maybe they are afraid they would get seeds and have to admit they were wrong?? i dont know why?? anyways i started a thred here on mws and was treated poorly, however since then ive learnd alot in other threds and have actually met some really cool people..Again Lewis, sorry about all the closed minded people here, but those of us who have ordered know you are the very best ,, unfortunatly not so many people are willing to have an open mind and try your bank before slamming ithose of us who have..


Thanks for the support. I look at it as schoolyard bullies who have declared themselves virtuous by sniffing out all the "trolls". In reality all they do is bully others and make them feel unwelcome. 

Sad. But that's ok - I can always resume another 9 months of lurking. Which is what the bullies want. And I want them to remain happy for they rule the boards.  

CYA'll when it's friendlier.


----------



## IsseyPhresh (Dec 28, 2014)

I'm pulling the trigger for a test run...I'll def report back to share my experience...I'm going for a strain that I already run and am quite familiar with rare darkness GTH #1 ... if I get counterfeit genetics I'll surely know it...hoping for a pleasant experience because I wouldn't mind doing business with another seed bank other than attitude...plus I like the idea of being able to pick my own freebies!...oh and btw long time lurker, but this is my first post...go figure


----------



## IsseyPhresh (Dec 28, 2014)

So I went ahead and placed an order maybe 15 mins ago. Everything was pretty smooth. Got a order confirmation almost immediately. Contacted MWS to confirm that the GTH#1 seeds were still in stock. I was informed that they only had one 12 pack left of the regulars and a couple singles. I was also given a promo code for 15% off my purchase which was sweet! As I've mentioned before I'm quite familiar with this strain so I'll def be able to tell of they're legitimacy. I'll also report back on delivery time and germination rates on the regs...peace


----------



## IsseyPhresh (Dec 28, 2014)

Oh I almost forgot to mention...that 12pack of regs of the gth #1 were the only pack of reg gth#1 seeds I could find anywhere! Everywhere else only has fems for sale...meaning that if all goes well these guys maybe the go to spot for the commonly sold out gems! If not 100 bucks is a cheap price to pay to flush out a bunch of scam artist! No offense Lewis.  seeds will be vegged and set up with my next crop.


----------



## Amos Otis (Dec 28, 2014)

IsseyPhresh said:


> .that 12pack of regs of the gth #1 were the only pack of reg gth#1 seeds I could find anywhere! Everywhere else only has fems for sale...meaning that if all goes well these guys maybe the go to spot for the commonly sold out gems!


I'd call it 'slow sales'. They've had the last beans listed of GDP Candy Land and Phantom Cookies for months, though CL is now just singles.


----------



## amgprb (Dec 28, 2014)




----------



## IsseyPhresh (Dec 28, 2014)

Amos Otis said:


> I'd call it 'slow sales'. They've had the last beans listed of GDP Candy Land and Phantom Cookies for months, though CL is now just singles.


 My thoughts exactly...I figure since they're so new to the game their demand isn't as high, so they end up having the good beans that are normally sold out everywhere else...things pan out and these guys are going to be my best kept secret! At the end of the day 100 bucks is nothing in my/our field... cheat me for a 100 and miss out on thousands LOL...their call


----------



## IsseyPhresh (Jan 4, 2015)

Guess I'm going to be a more active member of the community...I have at least 50 harvest under my belt now...so I think it's about time for me to start giving back...over the years I've become pretty darn good at cultivating herb...and I honestly owe it all to the interweb! Profile pic is of some chocolate rain "esp" I run....enjoy


----------



## calyxian (Jan 4, 2015)

> and I honestly owe it all to the interweb!


interweb-
A rather humorous combination of the World Wide Web and Internet. Usually used in parody of someone who is fluent with IP!!
Often used in the context of parody regarding an inexperience, unskilled, or incoherent user.


----------



## mrtycoon916 (Feb 25, 2015)

damn went to check for candyland and all gone anyone know where to find candyland seeds?? found version 2 anyone know the difference?


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 25, 2015)

amgprb said:


> I really dont like how there are members posting in this thread with such low post counts. Never see them post in any other thread or reviewing any other seedbank. It really does seem sketchy.
> 
> IF, And im not accusing anyone of anything, but IF these _dubious _( <~ see what I did there @Amos Otis !) members are afiliated with Midweek in anyway, I truely feel they are doing Midweeksong's reputation far more harm then good. I still have yet to see any type of review done by a reputable member on RIU, yet random new members are popping up saying how great they are. The truth is, i have been here for a few years now and I truely have never seen this situation happen, with the exception of OSSC. It really sticks out to me, cause this just does not happen.
> 
> ...


yo been a minute.midweeksong is fast and the customer service from lewis is fucking awesome.no I am not affiliated with them in anyway but I started this page back when I was ordering from expessive ass herbies,then tried bcbud depot,then highlife...then I tried the tude then seedsman.midweeksong is way faster in response time to issues and willing to price match.I have had an issue with some Bodhi seeds popping from him...but he replaced them and is doing a seed test and letting me know why I was having issues with the seeds AND he gave me a free shirt.SO,you can trip on this page,but I been here for a small minute and telln ya LEwis is the man.PEACE


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2015)

FWIW - tracking shows that my test order from MS arrived at my receiver's home this AM. I'll get a call after the receiver returns home from work, but opening and confirming looks like all that's left.

Even w/ terrible weather up north slowing down times, it's been less than 2 weeks, probably less than that. Had 2 days when the tracking number disappeared, so I sent them an e-mail - had a response in an hour, and a follow-up the next day. If no problems once I get package in hand, I already have a followup order w/ them in mind.


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 25, 2015)

yup they the fastest.


----------



## amgprb (Feb 25, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> yo been a minute.midweeksong is fast and the customer service from lewis is fucking awesome.no I am not affiliated with them in anyway but I started this page back when I was ordering from expessive ass herbies,then tried bcbud depot,then highlife...then I tried the tude then seedsman.midweeksong is way faster in response time to issues and willing to price match.I have had an issue with some Bodhi seeds popping from him...but he replaced them and is doing a seed test and letting me know why I was having issues with the seeds AND he gave me a free shirt.SO,you can trip on this page,but I been here for a small minute and telln ya LEwis is the man.PEACE


Hey bud, that comment wasnt directed towards you. You and I have conversed before and I know you were on a seed ordering spree. 

Appreciate the update and you are much more credible then some of the others posting in this thread.

Good luck with your grow, i hope you got the strsins that you paid for


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 25, 2015)

Think I will make up a small order and see how it goes. Thanks guys!


----------



## spontcumb (Feb 25, 2015)

Midweek Song said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> Hi Bad Karma,
> ...


I think you've been more than upfront and honest with everyone reading this thread. You can't please everyone, I guess but, I wouldn't waste the time and effort to reply/respond to every bad ass, bad attitude post you read from one or two individuals. I'm thankful that there's now another option for people to get seeds from. It seems you've been totally straight with your info and I, for one, am about to head over to your site to place an order! Good luck with your business venture! Peace!!


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 25, 2015)

oh


amgprb said:


> Hey bud, that comment wasnt directed towards you. You and I have conversed before and I know you were on a seed ordering spree.
> 
> Appreciate the update and you are much more credible then some of the others posting in this thread.
> 
> Good luck with your grow, i hope you got the strsins that you paid for


 well im working on the larry lotus...but all midweeks freebies popped.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 25, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> oh
> 
> well im working on the larry lotus...but all midweeks freebies popped.


I have to admit - I passed on the freebies.


----------



## spontcumb (Feb 25, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> I have to admit - I passed on the freebies.


I'm "testing the waters" with this place. They've got a promo going on thru the 28th....30% off any Barneys Farm seeds. So, I ordered one Blue Cheese, (and got almost $3.00 off). I wasn't impressed with the Freebies selection but, I took the two fem seeds. What the hell.....they're free.....lol


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 26, 2015)

spontcumb said:


> I'm "testing the waters" with this place. They've got a promo going on thru the 28th....30% off any Barneys Farm seeds. So, I ordered one Blue Cheese, (and got almost $3.00 off). I wasn't impressed with the Freebies selection but, I took the two fem seeds. What the hell.....they're free.....lol


I got the buku and the ultra sour and the exodus cheese all worthy opponents for kickass keepers if youre lucky....and im feeling lucky.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 26, 2015)

Package forwarded from receiver to here and received w/ no issues. He even sent freebies I tried hard to avoid...lol.

Shipping and communication are both excellent. I officially recommend @Midweek Song, and will order again.


----------



## v.s one (Feb 26, 2015)

Amos Otis said:


> Package forwarded from receiver to here and received w/ no issues. He even sent freebies I tried hard to avoid...lol.
> 
> Shipping and communication are both excellent. I officially recommend @Midweek Song, and will order again.
> 
> View attachment 3360160


 Glad to see a happy costumer. How much was shipping?


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 27, 2015)

v.s one said:


> Glad to see a happy costumer. How much was shipping?


$13.84 - I did not take the guarantee.


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 27, 2015)

wow no guarantee?you got lucky.i didn't get it with the tude...boom lost everything.but they made good by replacing rugburn on a next order.MWS rocks.told ya so.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Feb 27, 2015)

i hope now u all see why i said midweeksong was great!! ive ordered several times now with zero problems...


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 27, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> wow no guarantee?you got lucky.i didn't get it with the tude...boom lost everything.but they made good by replacing rugburn on a next order.MWS rocks.told ya so.


Only 6 beans paid for. A $60 gamble, but I've found a no-stealth to be the best stealth most times.


----------



## Amos Otis (Feb 27, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> i hope now u all see why i said midweeksong was great!! ive ordered several times now with zero problems...


Did you ever run those GDP fems?


----------



## TheChemist77 (Feb 27, 2015)

i had screwed up, they were not feminized, but yes i did plant 3 of my 10 pack, i got 2 males and 1 female that was very beautifull streaked purple, but did not produce as much as i hoped for..i pollenated the female w/ pollen from the male and got about 30 more seeds but havnt planted any since.. since then ive planted purple bud, lady purple, mellon gum, and purple widow seeds NONE were even purple..i plan to plnt the other gdp seeds some time soon in hopes of getting a plant w/ colors of that first one but w/ better production..


----------



## needsomebeans (Feb 27, 2015)

Making an order right now! Wish they weren't out of low life cherry drop.


----------



## tman42 (Feb 27, 2015)

I went ahead and placed my first order with these guys on the 19th and received my order of Achive seeds Casper OG, Valley Girl OG and Race Fuel to Washington state today. Not bad, I will probably use them again in the future. Now to pop these seeds.....

Tman


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 27, 2015)

tman42 said:


> I went ahead and placed my first order with these guys on the 19th and received my order of Achive seeds Casper OG, Valley Girl OG and Race Fuel to Washington state today. Not bad, I will probably use them again in the future. Now to pop these seeds.....
> 
> Tman


keep me posted on your germ rate.


----------



## tman42 (Mar 7, 2015)

daybreaker said:


> keep me posted on your germ rate.


6/6 on the Casper OG and 4/4 on the Race Fuel OG.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Rollitup mobile app


----------



## daybreaker (Mar 8, 2015)

man I prey I get a female from my 2 that popped.yer stoked!!!!!


----------



## KillsPlants (Mar 28, 2015)

I have orders 2x from midweek and will update as I can first order has been stuck in Chicago for 8 days as I'm sure it's either been seized or lost. second order is 2 days old I got garunteed shipping on both and Lewis has been great in customer service but how long should I wait on first order as its been 13 days since order was placed should I request a new shipment after 18th day


----------



## Banana444 (Mar 28, 2015)

I just recieved my first order from midweek song, i am very pleased, resonable prices. My order took 11days from ordering and sat in isc chicago over a week. I would give it 2-3 weeks in customs before trying to get a replacement, the tracking also never updated so dont depend on that.


----------



## KillsPlants (Mar 28, 2015)

thank you for your reply did it tell u that it left the facility or did it just arrive? @Banana444


----------



## Banana444 (Mar 28, 2015)

It said it was processed thru customs and never updated then showed up. Btw i have never had a package snagged by customs. It happens, but imo, not that often.


----------



## KillsPlants (Mar 28, 2015)

hope so will let u fell aws know what happens


----------



## KillsPlants (Mar 30, 2015)

well guys they came today 100 percent play Lewis was great thru this whole process no doubt in my minds I'll recieve my second order in a few days. Midweek song is amazing never change!!!


----------



## Stoner from the south (May 10, 2015)

I was hoping to get a response from Lewis @Midweek Song about his Bodhi NL#5 it says the 11 pack is out of stock so I chose 5 singles and your site is telling me you don't have that quantity so it automatically said it could do 13. Could you check on the NL#5 for me? Thanks in advance for any help.


----------



## daybreaker (May 10, 2015)

Banana444 said:


> I just recieved my first order from midweek song, i am very pleased, resonable prices. My order took 11days from ordering and sat in isc chicago over a week. I would give it 2-3 weeks in customs before trying to get a replacement, the tracking also never updated so dont depend on that.


how were the germ rates?


----------



## KillsPlants (May 10, 2015)

8 seeds out of 8 


daybreaker said:


> how were the germ rates?


----------



## Midweek Song (May 10, 2015)

Stoner from the south said:


> I was hoping to get a response from Lewis @Midweek Song about his Bodhi NL#5 it says the 11 pack is out of stock so I chose 5 singles and your site is telling me you don't have that quantity so it automatically said it could do 13. Could you check on the NL#5 for me? Thanks in advance for any help.


Hi SFTS
We have no full packs left but we do have two split packs 13 seeds in total
You should be able to order 5 single seeds from the site
Lewis


----------



## Midweek Song (May 10, 2015)

Midweek Song said:


> Hi SFTS
> We have no full packs left but we do have two split packs 13 seeds in total
> You should be able to order 5 single seeds from the site
> Lewis


If you want a full pack I will load it for you and make the singles into 2.
Let me know before you order and I can get it done while you wait
Lewis


----------



## KillsPlants (May 10, 2015)

Midweek Song said:


> Hi SFTS
> We have no full packs left but we do have two split packs 13 seeds in total
> You should be able to order 5 single seeds from the site
> Lewis


good customer service as always


----------



## Stoner from the south (May 10, 2015)

Midweek Song said:


> If you want a full pack I will load it for you and make the singles into 2.
> Let me know before you order and I can get it done while you wait
> Lewis


Yeah I'd like the full pack, and thanks for the fast response. I'll most likely be ordering tomm or Tuesday but I will let you know first before I do. Thanks again I've been looking for this strain forever.


----------



## Stoner from the south (May 10, 2015)

KillsPlants said:


> good customer service as always


I'll agree with that! Fast response and seems like a really great company.


----------



## KillsPlants (May 10, 2015)

Stoner from the south said:


> I'll agree with that! Fast response and seems like a really great company.


my grows almost done and I got a friend this one they are about to make bank off of us make sure u guys get insured shipping tho for real woth the money


----------



## Stoner from the south (May 10, 2015)

KillsPlants said:


> my grows almost done and I got a friend this one they are about to make bank off of us make sure u guys get insured shipping tho for real woth the money


 ok will do, what's the best form of payment?


----------



## KillsPlants (May 10, 2015)

Stoner from the south said:


> ok will do, what's the best form of payment?


I used my real Visa card it charges a discreet charge with nothing marijauanna related


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 11, 2015)

Stoner from the south said:


> ok will do, what's the best form of payment?


i recomend getting a pre paid visa at your local gas station.. ive maid several orders with my pre pay and no problems.. my regular credit card would not do international payments, so it depends on your credit card and if they will transfer funds over seas.. make sure if u buy a pre paid its an international card...


----------



## Stoner from the south (May 11, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> i recomend getting a pre paid visa at your local gas station.. ive maid several orders with my pre pay and no problems.. my regular credit card would not do international payments, so it depends on your credit card and if they will transfer funds over seas.. make sure if u buy a pre paid its an international card...


Ok will do, I had trouble finding a visa for international orders last time, I seen a MasterCard that would but nobody hardly accepts those anymore.


----------



## Stoner from the south (May 11, 2015)

KillsPlants said:


> I used my real Visa card it charges a discreet charge with nothing marijauanna related


This is what I'm gonna try first, I'll check my bank and make sure international orders will go through. Thanks


----------



## KillsPlants (May 11, 2015)

Stoner from the south said:


> This is what I'm gonna try first, I'll check my bank and make sure international orders will go through. Thanks


my bank don't allow international orders but there's somehow works for americans


----------



## KillsPlants (May 11, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> i recomend getting a pre paid visa at your local gas station.. ive maid several orders with my pre pay and no problems.. my regular credit card would not do international payments, so it depends on your credit card and if they will transfer funds over seas.. make sure if u buy a pre paid its an international card...


I wouldn't waste your time with this. to many moving parts the cops won't busy down your door for a few seeds. People are shipping illegal steroids and pounds of matijuana that's what thy are looking for


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 12, 2015)

KillsPlants said:


> I wouldn't waste your time with this. to many moving parts the cops won't busy down your door for a few seeds. People are shipping illegal steroids and pounds of matijuana that's what thy are looking for


im a legal caregivver so no worrys, my credit card and bank do not work outside america.. so i buy international pre paid cards just for orders for seeds n roids that are over sea.. works well and its not like i dont have to go to gas stations anyways so why not get a card or add money to the pre pay wile im there..


----------



## Stoner from the south (May 12, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> im a legal caregivver so no worrys, my credit card and bank do not work outside america.. so i buy international pre paid cards just for orders for seeds n roids that are over sea.. works well and its not like i dont have to go to gas stations anyways so why not get a card or add money to the pre pay wile im there..


Hell yeah I'm a scrawny lil fucker I could use some roids also lol!


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 12, 2015)

Stoner from the south said:


> Hell yeah I'm a scrawny lil fucker I could use some roids also lol!


bbmeds.com all your roid needs one stop shop..but be carefull roids are mentally addicting,, your confidence inflates as big as your muscles and the anger can be a problem if u dont control it.. but damn im 41 and feel like im 18!!!


----------



## Stoner from the south (May 13, 2015)

Stoner from the south said:


> Hell yeah I'm a scrawny lil fucker I could use some roids also lol!





TheChemist77 said:


> bbmeds.com all your roid needs one stop shop..but be carefull roids are mentally addicting,, your confidence inflates as big as your muscles and the anger can be a problem if u dont control it.. but damn im 41 and feel like im 18!!!


Wow I'm gonna go check it right now. I'm interested in the HGH or human growth horomone.


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 13, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> bbmeds.com all your roid needs one stop shop..but be carefull roids are mentally addicting,, your confidence inflates as big as your muscles and the anger can be a problem if u dont control it.. but damn im 41 and feel like im 18!!!


That shit will kill ya dude.... and it makes your pecker really small.


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 13, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> That shit will kill ya dude.... and it makes your pecker really small.


not true,,if used properly not execive like body builders,,thats abuse and abuse will kill u..if used in small doses and dr.aproved which i am,,and if you know what your taking its actually benaficial to your amune system,labido,skin,muscle to fat ratio etc.. once again thats if u dont abuse it stay within the male test range which is 1,500 mg,,most men at the age of 40 are only producing around 500-750 wich is way below what u had in ur twenties..my reg test is low so i take test to keep me at a normal to a bit above normal levels..also it DOES NOT SHRINK UR PEE-PEE, it shrinks ur nuts and only if your using large amounts to shut ur nuts off from producing...test in my opinion should be prescribed by dr.'s to every man age 35 and up...oh and ur nuts go back to regular size wen test is discontinued,,no permenent damage,,unless severly abused


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 13, 2015)

st0wandgrow said:


> That shit will kill ya dude.... and it makes your pecker really small.


forgot,, if used heavily or abused yes it can cause heart,kidney,liver damage high cholesteral many problems but only if its abused...


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 13, 2015)

Stoner from the south said:


> Wow I'm gonna go check it right now. I'm interested in the HGH or human growth horomone.


now that stuff is expensive,,but its also the reason so many older actors and actresses look so young..if u can afford hgh its considered the fountain of youth by many dr.s ,,unfortunatly u only get it prescribed to u if ur ritch...thats another one i believe every man and women should be prescribed at the age of 30 and over for life..ud look 40 wen ur 60 if used properly pluss any muscle gaind using growth is perminent,,,very good,very expensive..its a shame u have to be ritch to get it prescribed look at hue heffner he takes it daily..thats fact read up on hgh,,its a wonderfull thing,,unfortunate we all arnt getting it once our bones have capped off...


----------



## st0wandgrow (May 13, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> not true,,if used properly not execive like body builders,,thats abuse and abuse will kill u..if used in small doses and dr.aproved which i am,,and if you know what your taking its actually benaficial to your amune system,labido,skin,muscle to fat ratio etc.. once again thats if u dont abuse it stay within the male test range which is 1,500 mg,,most men at the age of 40 are only producing around 500-750 wich is way below what u had in ur twenties..my reg test is low so i take test to keep me at a normal to a bit above normal levels..also it DOES NOT SHRINK UR PEE-PEE, it shrinks ur nuts and only if your using large amounts to shut ur nuts off from producing...test in my opinion should be prescribed by dr.'s to every man age 35 and up...oh and ur nuts go back to regular size wen test is discontinued,,no permenent damage,,unless severly abused


Yeah I have a friend that was prescribed it and he loves it. Says he feels 10 years younger. I would just be concerned that my body would stop producing it if it were being artificially supplemented.

I was kidding about the pecker shrinkage btw.


----------



## KillsPlants (May 13, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> im a legal caregivver so no worrys, my credit card and bank do not work outside america.. so i buy international pre paid cards just for orders for seeds n roids that are over sea.. works well and its not like i dont have to go to gas stations anyways so why not get a card or add money to the pre pay wile im there..


my bank card doesn't work internationally either but somehow they do it. no need for a int. card


----------



## Stoner from the south (May 14, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> now that stuff is expensive,,but its also the reason so many older actors and actresses look so young..if u can afford hgh its considered the fountain of youth by many dr.s ,,unfortunatly u only get it prescribed to u if ur ritch...thats another one i believe every man and women should be prescribed at the age of 30 and over for life..ud look 40 wen ur 60 if used properly pluss any muscle gaind using growth is perminent,,,very good,very expensive..its a shame u have to be ritch to get it prescribed look at hue heffner he takes it daily..thats fact read up on hgh,,its a wonderfull thing,,unfortunate we all arnt getting it once our bones have capped off...


I haven't been here in a day or two but I did do some research and found that is expensive as hell and hard to obtain. I completely agree with you though, everyone should have a fair shot at taking it. After what I read about HGH I'm really interested in it now, wish I could get my hands on some!


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 14, 2015)

Stoner from the south said:


> I haven't been here in a day or two but I did do some research and found that is expensive as hell and hard to obtain. I completely agree with you though, everyone should have a fair shot at taking it. After what I read about HGH I'm really interested in it now, wish I could get my hands on some!


in my opinion,, of cource im not a doctor unless you count a witch doctor.lol. every man and woman should be given growth for life after your bones cap off which is usually done by your 25th b day, before that is a no no..but say from 30 on evryone should be given it..people would live longer and look younger..i believe there is a conspericy as even dr.'s agree its the youth fountain,, yet only the ritch or people with money can obtain it..
if i won the lotto id have a life time supply for my whole family...


----------



## Stoner from the south (May 15, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> in my opinion,, of cource im not a doctor unless you count a witch doctor.lol. every man and woman should be given growth for life after your bones cap off which is usually done by your 25th b day, before that is a no no..but say from 30 on evryone should be given it..people would live longer and look younger..i believe there is a conspericy as even dr.'s agree its the youth fountain,, yet only the ritch or people with money can obtain it..
> if i won the lotto id have a life time supply for my whole family...


I'll agree with that! Just like we should be able to smoke the finest weeds without any interference from out so called government.


----------



## bgmn2 (May 31, 2015)

Midweek Song said:


> Hi SFTS
> We have no full packs left but we do have two split packs 13 seeds in total
> You should be able to order 5 single seeds from the site
> Lewis


What's with your crazy prices, mother fuckers?!
Look there's Super Lemon Haze @ GHS for 22.50 euro
And there's that same SLH @ MWS for 26.17????????????? :OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
There's like 100's of seed banks out there that are more known and cheaper, why the fuck would anyone buy seeds from you?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Midweek Song (May 31, 2015)

Thanks bgnm2
Are they all dearer or have you just picked the SLH


----------



## TheChemist77 (May 31, 2015)

bgmn2 said:


> What's with your crazy prices, mother fuckers?!
> Look there's Super Lemon Haze @ GHS for 22.50 euro
> And there's that same SLH @ MWS for 26.17????????????? :OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
> There's like 100's of seed banks out there that are more known and cheaper, why the fuck would anyone buy seeds from you?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


because they guarenty delivery and do price match...ive ordered several times and they have the best costomer service..if u buy seeds anywere else, thats ur choice..but u wont find better customer service anywere...


----------



## Stoner from the south (May 31, 2015)

I can say I've not actually got my order yet but in the customer service department you will find no better.


----------



## Semper.Fi (Jun 6, 2015)

I ordered Thursday, expected them tomorrow, but then realized it was gonna be Sunday . . . .and they're in the UK . . . . . lmao

All said people, there's a rep. from MWS taking the bashings and defending what they're doing. If they're anything like my UK X wife . . . . . . they mean it!!!


#_#


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jun 8, 2015)

Midweek Song said:


> Thanks bgnm2
> Are they all dearer or have you just picked the SLH


Just saw your banner ad here on the trollitup and spent a couple of hours checking out your prices and selection. You basically have every seed I have been considering at other sites for the last few weeks and your prices are extremely competitive. And the 20% off coupon code? Over the top bro. 

One criticism on your website. I absolutely loath mobile sites. I prefer doing business on my iPhone and rarely ever get on my PC anymore. Now this may just be me, but I personally would rather have the option to navigate your site on the PC version not the mobile. Not a deal killer, just something to think about. 

Otherwise... I may give you a shot in the future.


----------



## Midweek Song (Jun 8, 2015)

Thank You GUOD
It would have been nice to have had a reply from BGMN2 but hey-ho can't please everybody.
Thanks for the observations. Always good to get feedback on our website and weather its positive or negative it does not matter as I always try to read all threads and deal with any problems asap. 
Our site should be fully functional on both PC and mobile as that's what we built it for. Do you mean you would rather it be easier on your i-phone?
Thanks again and look forward to doing business with you.
Lewis


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jun 8, 2015)

Midweek Song said:


> Thank You GUOD
> It would have been nice to have had a reply from BGMN2 but hey-ho can't please everybody.
> Thanks for the observations. Always good to get feedback on our website and weather its positive or negative it does not matter as I always try to read all threads and deal with any problems asap.
> Our site should be fully functional on both PC and mobile as that's what we built it for. Do you mean you would rather it be easier on your i-phone?
> ...


I have been using iPhone since 08 or 09, 3G was my first and have ordered everything from wedding rings to grow lights, jackets, gas operated generators, you name it. I'm big on shopping for anything and everything from eBay to Amazon, to individual niche sites. I know the mobile sites are meant to be better for users who navigate with the smaller screens and that may be great for some or most. But, I have very good eye sight and have even read books on my phone. The reason I don't like mobile sites is they are often watered down from the full site version. Literally, the first thing I do when I open a website and the mobile version pops up, I go looking for the full site or classic site button. I couldn't find one at your site. I dunno how many others do this, but I always do this. I should probably look for a browser with settings so the mobile version doesn't load. But, I like the simplicity of Safari and been using it for years so. Your mobile site is ok compared to others. I actually did look you up on the PC and that is what I want to see on my iPhone. I can move the screen around, expand it as needed. The mobile is usable, just not preferred to me. Ask around. I would be curious to know how many others always click for the full website and not just the mobile version. Anyway, like I said, it's more of a suggestion to you rather than a full blown bitch session.

P.S. How long will the discount code be available? Dang Trollitup ad might just have gained you at least one customer lol.


----------



## Midweek Song (Jun 8, 2015)

We will keep the promo code going at lease for June GUOD.
Will look into your suggestion with my tech guy tomorrow when I'm back at work.
Thanks
Lewis


----------



## Semper.Fi (Jun 8, 2015)

Two 



> Dang Trollitup ad might just have gained you at least one customer lol.


@GrowUrOwnDank


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jun 9, 2015)

Midweek Song said:


> We will keep the promo code going at lease for June GUOD.
> Will look into your suggestion with my tech guy tomorrow when I'm back at work.
> Thanks
> Lewis


hey lewis, i tried putting in the promo code and it wouldnt accept it on my account,, can u help me? i dont want to lose whats in my cart as one of the strains is on my cart but out of stock now and i dont want to lose it..
i plant to order soon..wife is still pissed over my last order,,lol..


----------



## needsomebeans (Jun 9, 2015)

What is the promo code?


----------



## Semper.Fi (Jun 9, 2015)

Spot the advertisement time . . . .. lol . . . .you'll find it eventually 

If you rearfrange these characters well, you're there, lol

0R2LOL



needsomebeans said:


> What is the promo code?


----------



## needsomebeans (Jun 9, 2015)

Thanks my friend.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jun 9, 2015)

needsomebeans said:


> What is the promo code?


roll20, it was just at the top of this page..20% off all orders


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jun 9, 2015)

Midweek Song said:


> We will keep the promo code going at lease for June GUOD.
> Will look into your suggestion with my tech guy tomorrow when I'm back at work.
> Thanks
> Lewis


hey lewis, not really sure on what you can or cant say, but i wonder if you would recomend any line of nutrients for indoor hydro set ups? just curious?


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jun 10, 2015)

Semper.Fi said:


> Two
> 
> 
> 
> @GrowUrOwnDank


Three  
Customer service from these guys (Lewis) is top notch and with the promo code, prices are pretty damn good too!


----------



## Semper.Fi (Jun 10, 2015)

ARE YOU FREEKIN KIDDING ME??







6 days, wait no, praps 7 days, but this is yesterday's post . . . .ah what ever already . . . including a weekend . . . . . WTF Lewis, did you fly them over personally!!!!

I've had beans from the same state that have taken longer!! Top Marks to @Midweek Song.
And and a further discount code, for when I be spending my next $101 with em in a few months 

All for a little under forty five bucks with promo code!!

Well done Lewis and all at MWS . . . . !!

~_~

more sleeeeep please . . . . laters all . . . . .


----------



## GrowUrOwnDank (Jun 10, 2015)

Semper.Fi said:


> ARE YOU FREEKIN KIDDING ME??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice man! $45? Wow! And I appreciate the feedback! Too much whining and uncalled for BS on the RIU. Hard to trust any reviews really. You gotta go through pages and pages and other sources to really piece together a realistic review these days. And to tell the truth, that is everywhere for any product. I know I bought a wood stove on sale last year without checking any reviews beforehand and all the reviews talked about it being JUNK! Installed it and it's awesome! But, often there are shills that pump that pump the company too. So...... Anyway, gotta good feeling about MWS. We'll see.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jun 11, 2015)

hey lewis, thank you, code is now working in my cart..i was asked on another forum to ask you if you can sell any suiviners by the gram? i doubt you do this but figured id ask..i was told there is like 70-90 suiviners in a gram..


----------



## Midweek Song (Jun 16, 2015)

Not heard of that before Chemist? Don't think its possible im afraid. What was the Forum. I will join it.


----------



## Beemo (Jul 8, 2015)

MWS is legit.
soo happy about peyote purple.
got freebies too. but i can care less about them. will eventually give those away.


----------



## ganjaman13 (Jul 11, 2015)

ordered to Vegas arrived in 6 days great package good lookin beans you have a new customer thanks


----------



## georgio838 (Jul 11, 2015)

Beemo said:


> MWS is legit.
> soo happy about peyote purple.
> got freebies too. but i can care less about them. will eventually give those away.


have you grown the peyote before? like to hear about it, mmmmm sold out already, caught napping again....zzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Beemo (Jul 12, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> have you grown the peyote before? like to hear about it, mmmmm sold out already, caught napping again....zzzzzzzzzzzz


no, but i have heard good reviews from them. cannabio in general
yeah, i was shocked to see it available. 
im hoping to find a male then a female in peyote purple. 
but from what i've read. peyote purple is more feminized. so it would be hard to find a male.


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jul 12, 2015)

Beemo said:


> no, but i have heard good reviews from them. cannabio in general
> yeah, i was shocked to see it available.
> im hoping to find a male then a female in peyote purple.
> but from what i've read. peyote purple is more feminized. so it would be hard to find a male.


please let me know if the peyote purple is actually purple buds wen grown,,having a hard time getting the color even with low temps.. get nice colored leaves but buds still green,,many purple strains have really depressed me..


----------



## Beemo (Jul 12, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> please let me know if the peyote purple is actually purple buds wen grown,,having a hard time getting the color even with low temps.. get nice colored leaves but buds still green,,many purple strains have really depressed me..


hopefully archives purpetrator turns purple on me too. 
icmag had peyote purple as pic of the month. looked FIRE.
dont forget about candyland


----------



## st0wandgrow (Jul 12, 2015)

georgio838 said:


> have you grown the peyote before? like to hear about it, mmmmm sold out already, caught napping again....zzzzzzzzzzzz


It's good, but not great. I've grown a few of them and they are frosty as fuck, but the buzz is just kinda meh. Low yield, and real slow in veg, smells like hairspray. 




TheChemist77 said:


> please let me know if the peyote purple is actually purple buds wen grown,,having a hard time getting the color even with low temps.. get nice colored leaves but buds still green,,many purple strains have really depressed me..


They do get purpleish...


----------



## donniemcm (Jul 12, 2015)

would just like to put my 2 cents in as a new customer to Midweek Song. Placed my order July 3rd and they were in my mailbox on East coast US on July 11th. Great quality cannabis related t-shirt for stealth, original breeders packs ( drives me crazy when they could be left there and are taken out)...The freebies I chose (yes, you get to choose from a large grouping) sound amazing...especially the pink diesel x amnesia ( I think?)
Long story short, very satisfied thus far and assuming My Devils Harvest Hells Bells aren't a complete bust I WILL be a returning customer for sure.
Lewis seems to be the real deal and I look forward to dealing with him again...
Great job Sir!


----------



## jblaze28 (Jul 21, 2015)

Figures I ordered bodhi goji og last night and was so excited I finally found them in stock somewhere and forgot to use the code roll20 haha! idiot I am yes! anyways its my first time ordering from MWS and believe it or not my Fn debit card worked for once unlike the tude where no card works ever prepaid or my bank card. So if all is good with this order you will be my go to bank!


----------



## jblaze28 (Jul 21, 2015)

Got my conformation that my items have been shipped not even 24 hours later! So far so good! I do have a question though. I picked your MWS og kush as a freebie I'm just curious as to who does the breeding for your company? Also do you have any info regarding your companies strains? Not usual for a seed company as yourself to also breed and sell other companies seeds. Where did you get your genetics to make all your crosses? Sorry for the ranting just wanna know before I throw a random seed into my room what it is and what the lineage is thanks Lewis I have alot of respect for you with your professionalism!


----------



## jblaze28 (Jul 27, 2015)

7 days from order to mailbox good job! Also the bodhi package seemed to be untouched and all freebies there I'll return for sure


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jul 31, 2015)

ok, just placed order over the computer last night, recieved email of successfull transaction.. this is my 7th or 8th order since september of 2013... so glad i found mws...
THANKS AGAIN LEWIS!!!


----------



## TheChemist77 (Jul 31, 2015)

Oh, just lettin u guys know i ordered the grizzly purple,,,hope it has purple buds,,if not im giving up my quest for purple..this will be my 9th purple strain run,, is 9 times a lucky charm??? also ordered green house lemon skunk, super bud, and super critical, next generations avalon and blue dynamite, th seeds chocolate chunk, spliff's blue berry, and another stabilized bubble gum strain and more...pluss 9 free bees.....which strain to plant first???


----------



## TheChemist77 (Aug 4, 2015)

got confirmation email,seeds have been mailed out.. were out of green houses lemon skunk and spliff's blue berry seeds so they will send them out as soon as they are back in stock,,,very cool theyll do that so im not waiting around for it to get in stock and have to order again... Simply the best customer service ive ever had,,keep up the great work Lewis..your my go to one stop shop for seed needs!!! how is that grizzly purple plant growing?? is it purple??


----------



## TheChemist77 (Aug 10, 2015)

recieved seeds today,,,thanks lewis!!


----------



## madininagyal (Aug 14, 2015)

@Midweek Song do you have a problem with the credit card try to make an order didn't work , tchek my invoice twice and called my bank they told me you must have a problem because from their side evreything fine


----------



## Midweek Song (Aug 16, 2015)

No Madininagyal We are fine our end???????

Have you tried again????

Lewis


----------



## Diesel0889 (Aug 17, 2015)

TheChemist77 said:


> i recomend getting a pre paid visa at your local gas station.. ive maid several orders with my pre pay and no problems.. my regular credit card would not do international payments, so it depends on your credit card and if they will transfer funds over seas.. make sure if u buy a pre paid its an international card...


What type of prepay cards does midweek song accept. I'm not up to date with the prepaid stuff but I think I'd prefer to take this route. Thanks.....


----------



## Midweek Song (Aug 18, 2015)

Hi Diesel10889
Most Visa or Mastercard ones but the one we are telling everyone to use is the pre paid netpay or netspend card from walmart. Don't know if I have the name right as we don't use them in the UK. Its just what another customer told us works.

Lewis


----------



## TheChemist77 (Aug 18, 2015)

Diesel0889 said:


> What type of prepay cards does midweek song accept. I'm not up to date with the prepaid stuff but I think I'd prefer to take this route. Thanks.....


i use the net spend visa, bought at a gas station.. you just need to be sure its an INTERNATIONAL pre pay,, as long as it works international it will work fine.. ive used mine to make several orders now..


----------



## TheChemist77 (Aug 18, 2015)

its a RELOADABLE PRE PAY NETSPEND..you can get it at walmart, family dollar, and most gas stations. You can add no more then $900 a day to the card. it resets every 24 hours. make sure you get the RELOADABLE one. and when you add money keep receipt! when you buy the card after you activate it you make an account online or over the phone and they will send you a new card with your name and everything on it. so you would just bring it back to walmart or family dollar and add money to it. it costs $3.95 to add money to it. hope that helps,


----------



## TheChemist77 (Aug 19, 2015)

hey all, just started new journal, first run using ceramic discharge lamps.. all strains are midweeksong seeds..

https://www.rollitup.org/t/chemist77-315-watt-cdl-grow.880895/


----------



## Mr Lite Brite 420 (Sep 28, 2015)

Made an order on Sept 17, just received today(Sept 2.Everything in individual vials and little zip lock bags. I ordered the coffee mug which was in a form fitting Styrofoam packaging. I tried them out because Attitude POS was down & Midweek you can order 1 seed if you wanted to. More options! And the pricing is better @ Midweek. Singing a different SONG this WEEK! lol....THANKS!


----------



## Beanz420 (Oct 10, 2015)

So this website will legit??


----------



## Steelsurgeon (Oct 10, 2015)

I just got a shipment from them yesterday. Just over 2 weeks for a trip across the pond. The one full pack i bought was still in the breeders pack. All seeds are visibly viable. This was more of a pretrial run for me and i will definately use them again. Probably exclusively use them. 

Edit: lewis also inquired about getting some product from a breeder they dont currently carry when i asked about then. Said he would let me know when and if he hears back from them


----------



## Beanz420 (Oct 11, 2015)

Awesome. I'm gonna put in a big order in the next week or so. Ill let you guys know how it goes. I'm gonna be heated if the discount code doesn't work lol


----------



## Beanz420 (Oct 11, 2015)

Th


Steelsurgeon said:


> I just got a shipment from them yesterday. Just over 2 weeks for a trip across the pond. The one full pack i bought was still in the breeders pack. All seeds are visibly viable. This was more of a pretrial run for me and i will definately use them again. Probably exclusively use them.
> 
> Edit: lewis also inquired about getting some product from a breeder they dont currently carry when i asked about then. Said he would let me know when and if he hears back from them


They accept visa credit card?


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 11, 2015)

Yeah...I use Visa ..get the black credit card at Walmart..its free to load money on..Its accepted everywhere.


----------



## Beanz420 (Oct 11, 2015)

Co


Corso312 said:


> Yeah...I use Visa ..get the black credit card at Walmart..its free to load money on..Its accepted everywhere.


Could I use my Bank of America credit card?


----------



## Beanz420 (Oct 11, 2015)

Also I keep seeing they have bunk seeds there


----------



## Steelsurgeon (Oct 11, 2015)

Yes they accept prepaid visa, though thats not what i used


----------



## Beanz420 (Oct 11, 2015)

Prices have risen on all seeds I was planning on getting since yesterday...


----------



## Corso312 (Oct 11, 2015)

Beanz420 said:


> Also I keep seeing they have bunk seeds there




Where you see that?


----------



## Beanz420 (Oct 11, 2015)

Midweek Song said:


> Hi Diesel10889
> Most Visa or Mastercard ones but the one we are telling everyone to use is the pre paid netpay or netspend card from walmart. Don't know if I have the name right as we don't use them in the UK. Its just what another customer told us works.
> 
> Lewis


Hey Lewis, diggin the website wanted to give you guys a shot. Only problem, what's up with the price change of TGA subcool seeds? Had out order planed to restock our collective this week, and bam overnight price up like 40% percent. doesn't look as appealing now, still appreciate what you are doing tho.


----------



## Midweek Song (Oct 12, 2015)

It seems that there's a glitch on the pricing and somehow with some computers the UK pound sterling prices are being quoted in dollars until you go through to the checkout page.
We will be cheaper than other seed banks guys but if it's 30-40% different then refresh our page and make sure you've switched to dollars...........


----------



## Steelsurgeon (Oct 12, 2015)

Beanz420 said:


> Hey Lewis, diggin the website wanted to give you guys a shot. Only problem, what's up with the price change of TGA subcool seeds? Had out order planed to restock our collective this week, and bam overnight price up like 40% percent. doesn't look as appealing now, still appreciate what you are doing tho.


What tga strains are you doing? And for what kind of treatment?


----------



## TheChemist77 (Oct 12, 2015)

Beanz420 said:


> Hey Lewis, diggin the website wanted to give you guys a shot. Only problem, what's up with the price change of TGA subcool seeds? Had out order planed to restock our collective this week, and bam overnight price up like 40% percent. doesn't look as appealing now, still appreciate what you are doing tho.


hey beans420, mws is all good bro, all the seeds i posted pix of on that other thread i purchaced from lewis.. credit card must be international,, i use the net spend, always works over sea..


----------



## Beanz420 (Oct 14, 2015)

Midweek Song said:


> It seems that there's a glitch on the pricing and somehow with some computers the UK pound sterling prices are being quoted in dollars until you go through to the checkout page.
> We will be cheaper than other seed banks guys but if it's 30-40% different then refresh our page and make sure you've switched to dollars...........


Still cannot figure out pricing. Should the cheapest tga 10 pack be 100 US dollars? Also do you think you could add tga locomotion? I think you would really benefit, I was also looking for that strain. I was also going to get the the high cbd hurkle, among many others to answer someones question but its like 130 usd for 10.. So prob won't


----------



## Midweek Song (Oct 14, 2015)

Hi B420
I've checked the prices and they are correct at about $100 for 10 Regs. The Hurkle is about $8-$10 overpriced so I will change that tomorrow and I will also put locomotion on the site as well.

Lewis


----------



## Beanz420 (Oct 14, 2015)

Midweek Song said:


> Hi B420
> I've checked the prices and they are correct at about $100 for 10 Regs. The Hurkle is about $8-$10 overpriced so I will change that tomorrow and I will also put locomotion on the site as well.
> 
> Lewis


Awesome, thanks! Don't mean to nag. I will wait for the locomotion to place my order, I have no prob with 100 for 10 regs- Actually the best around.


----------



## Beanz420 (Oct 14, 2015)

Midweek Song said:


> Hi B420
> I've checked the prices and they are correct at about $100 for 10 Regs. The Hurkle is about $8-$10 overpriced so I will change that tomorrow and I will also put locomotion on the site as well.
> 
> Lewis


Is that discount code still working??


----------



## Midweek Song (Oct 15, 2015)

Yes discount code still works and web site all updated.

Lewis


----------



## MonsterDrank (Oct 15, 2015)

What is the discount code?


----------



## Amos Otis (Oct 15, 2015)

MonsterDrank said:


> What is the discount code?


roll20


----------



## Larry Eisner (Oct 20, 2015)

Growing my first order from Midweek Song now. Their freebie Auto Sweet tooth looks like it will be awesome, as well as my purchased seeds.
Came fast, stealth shipping was great.


----------



## Beanz420 (Oct 21, 2015)

Midweek Song said:


> Yes discount code still works and web site all updated.
> 
> Lewis


All tga subcool seeds are cheaper at hemp depot


----------



## noysy (Oct 22, 2015)

Go nuts 

.


----------



## Midweek Song (Oct 22, 2015)

Beanz420 said:


> All tga subcool seeds are cheaper at hemp depot


Is that after you use the 20% off code Beanz420


----------



## Beanz420 (Oct 22, 2015)

No 


Midweek Song said:


> Is that after you use the 20% off code Beanz420


No I am still going to use it and put in a big order just waiting to hear back from all my patients on their needs and likes. I was just wondering why it was cheaper? Said price match guarantee. I do love their (mws) selection and info on breeders


----------



## TooBakedd (Oct 25, 2015)

anyone know what this is about





https://gyazo.com/e4021f5227beda5883dbbe246d167877



Midweek Song said:


> ??


----------



## THCBR549 (Nov 21, 2015)

I was curious about this seed bank so I placed an order with them. I'll post when I get the seeds with my opinion of their service, etc.


----------



## jessica d (Nov 23, 2015)

on 3rd test order atm first 2 orders were gd. herbies and seedsman always did gd


----------



## JayY2015 (Nov 30, 2015)

Sorry if this was already talked about I tried to read most of the 15 pages lol
Do you keep everything in original breeders pack?


----------



## Midweek Song (Nov 30, 2015)

JayY2015 said:


> Sorry if this was already talked about I tried to read most of the 15 pages lol
> Do you keep everything in original breeders pack?


Yes if you buy full packs


----------



## futant (Nov 30, 2015)

I have placed an order and received an email in less than 10 hours informing me of a stocking mistake and options (more than one) to resolve it's effect on my order. That is a first in customer service for me from a seedbank, if this stuff arrives safely, I'm on board for repeat purchases!
Thanks Lewis!


----------



## JayY2015 (Nov 30, 2015)

Is there a huge Happy Holliday sale this month or what lol


----------



## Steelsurgeon (Nov 30, 2015)

They had an awesome black friday sale, 30% off, dont know if its still in effect


----------



## jessica d (Nov 30, 2015)

3rd order complete and 4th on the way. they are solid in my books i did buy packs of strains and singles of same strain. anyone that is skeptical of mws can watch these plants grow and decide lol


----------



## littleflavio (Dec 1, 2015)

Pretty much a solid company. Its been awhile since i got connected with the best people here at riu, i was out of touch for awhile and been hearin midweek song from members which i didnt know by then it was only attitude and herbies that i keep hearing about adecade ago, upto this day i wonder whatsup with the name. Ive tried them just this holidays.


----------



## Midweek Song (Dec 1, 2015)

It's all in the name. First person to guess it correctly i'll ship one of our new t shirts too.

Lewis
Midweek Song



littleflavio said:


> Pretty much a solid company. Its been awhile since i got connected with the best people here at riu, i was out of touch for awhile and been hearin midweek song from members which i didnt know by then it was only attitude and herbies that i keep hearing about adecade ago, upto this day i wonder whatsup with the name. Ive tried them just this holidays.


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Dec 1, 2015)

Midweek Song said:


> It's all in the name. First person to guess it correctly i'll ship one of our new t shirts too.
> 
> Lewis
> Midweek Song


It's an amalgam of the founders proper names?


----------



## Midweek Song (Dec 1, 2015)

Nope good guess but not right.

Lewis
Midweek Song



GuyLeDuche said:


> It's an amalgam of the founders proper names?


----------



## THCBR549 (Dec 1, 2015)

Update: Seed order arrived safe & sound. Good service, fast shipping. I was a bit concerned as I live among the cornfields of the Midwest and my order went through the dreaded Chicago ISC.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 1, 2015)

Anagram for "Weed Smoking" @Midweek Song or "Smoking Weed" probably.
I'm an XXL guy, hope that's not an issue. 

I wish you carried Dynasty Genetics, you'd be my go to in that case, you have all the other breeders I dig.
You might have to send me some beans with that shirt, let me think on it. Yay anagrams.
I suppose it could be "Weed Kings Om"

I knew it the first time I saw the name, but is this cheating?
http://wordsmith.org/anagram/anagram.cgi?anagram=midweek+song&t=1000&a=n


----------



## Midweek Song (Dec 2, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Anagram for "Weed Smoking" @Midweek Song or "Smoking Weed" probably.
> I'm an XXL guy, hope that's not an issue.
> 
> I wish you carried Dynasty Genetics, you'd be my go to in that case, you have all the other breeders I dig.
> ...


We have a winner. Its an anagram for 'Smoking Weed".
If you had a little inside knowledge then thats ok by us.
PM me your address and I will get one of our new T's sent out to you.

Lewis
MWS


----------



## Midweek Song (Dec 2, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> Anagram for "Weed Smoking" @Midweek Song or "Smoking Weed" probably.
> I'm an XXL guy, hope that's not an issue.
> 
> I wish you carried Dynasty Genetics, you'd be my go to in that case, you have all the other breeders I dig.
> ...


Also we are in touch with Dynasty and should be stocking them in the next 2 weeks as well as Gooeybreader and Norstar.

Lewis
MWS


----------



## Steelsurgeon (Dec 2, 2015)

Got my second order from them last week. Good people in my book


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 2, 2015)

Midweek Song said:


> Also we are in touch with Dynasty and should be stocking them in the next 2 weeks as well as Gooeybreader and Norstar.
> 
> Lewis
> MWS


Hell yeah Lewis, Dynasty is very legit and I've been wanting Gooeys stuff too.

You guys are the only over seas vendor I trust. Got my Bodhi in US now. Should be here soon. Took advantage of that BF deal.


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 2, 2015)

Shoot dang, thanks for the T-Shirt, Lewis!


----------



## jessica d (Dec 3, 2015)

4th order all gd fast good reliable service 6 days. thanks lewis


----------



## stickypaw (Dec 9, 2015)

Any Xmas sales mws?


----------



## Midweek Song (Dec 10, 2015)

We may be working on something. Will let you all know soon enough!!!


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 13, 2015)

That was super-awesome of you @Midweek Song - free shirt and free seeds, you have my great thanks for everything.

I'll be making an order as soon as you have some Dynasty in stock. Way above and beyond, thanks again.

If you have Dynasty but not up on the site yet, let me know, I'm itching to make an actual order now. (At the moment I'm most interested in stuff from Rare Dankness, Bodhi, TGA, Dynasty and Elemental.)


----------



## futant (Dec 13, 2015)

Michael Huntherz said:


> That was super-awesome of you @Midweek Song - ...
> I'll be making an order as soon as you have some Dynasty in stock. Way above and beyond, thanks again.


^^^^^^ what he said.. kidding I am buying some Dream Beavers anyway (but some Dynatsy beans would be awesome). If ya wanted to, you could break open a 10 pack of Rappers Delight and I would add a single or two to my 10 seed order.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Dec 13, 2015)

Another order no worries. Bodhi SSDD in about 8 days.


----------



## Stroker (Dec 14, 2015)

I ordered some Girl Scout Cookie from Cali Connection and some Headband from Loud through Midweek Song. The Girl Scout Cookie is about a month from harvest. I've heard the GSC from is Cali Connection is a fake, fraud? Hopefully this is not true?


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Dec 14, 2015)

Stroker said:


> I ordered some Girl Scout Cookie from Cali Connection and some Headband from Loud through Midweek Song. The Girl Scout Cookie is about a month from harvest. I've heard the GSC from is Cali Connection is a fake, fraud? Hopefully this is not true?


I watched medgrower1 on YouTube grow out one of those. He didn't seem convinced it was the real GSC, but fell in love with it and it did look like fire. Sorry I can't throw up a link, it was chopped in the last few months though...


----------



## Midweek Song (Dec 14, 2015)

Stroker said:


> I ordered some Girl Scout Cookie from Cali Connection and some Headband from Loud through Midweek Song. The Girl Scout Cookie is about a month from harvest. I've heard the GSC from is Cali Connection is a fake, fraud? Hopefully this is not true?


Hope you dont mind me asking but where did you hear this Stroker?

Lewis
MWS


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Dec 14, 2015)

Midweek Song said:


> Hope you dont mind me asking but where did you hear this Stroker?
> 
> Lewis
> MWS


I have heard this too, and the opposite, from random internet entities. I bet it is a fine grow even if it isn't the "true" thin mint cut. I don't know what to believe about the provenance of a lot of strains anymore, so I stopped caring about "authenticity" as much and just hunt for resinous phenos that I enjoy.


----------



## Stroker (Dec 14, 2015)

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&espv=2&ie=UTF-8#q=cali+connection+seeds+girl+scout+cookies


----------



## Devils34 (Dec 16, 2015)

An update, my order should be delivered to me today....that's 6 days after ordering....amazing.

Got held up for 2 days in customs (of course) but damn, 6 days is very impressive....as long as nothing went wrong and everything arrives safely, Midweek Song is definitely my new go-to place (no more Choice/Attitude or Cannazon for me)


----------



## redbud (Dec 16, 2015)

Lucky you. I've been waiting for 15 days with a non-working tracking number


----------



## stickypaw (Dec 16, 2015)

redbud said:


> Lucky you. I've been waiting for 15 days with a non-working tracking number


Did you contact them and did they respond?


----------



## redbud (Dec 16, 2015)

stickypaw said:


> Did you contact them and did they respond?



Yes. lewis has been in touch. Just a waiting game now.


----------



## redbud (Dec 16, 2015)

Ok the tracking number finally worked. Says its in chicago, not ICS, just at usps facility. If it shipped right away, that would be 2 weeks and thats never good but it is the holidays


----------



## ol skool (Dec 16, 2015)

Two orders, one through NY the other through SF. No issues, fast. They have a few Archive in stock, if you want some better jump on it.

First order had one item out of stock, gave Lewis a list to pick from for substitutes told him to do what makes sense for MWS. Lewis shipped my first pick, it cost Lewis a couple bucks to do that but he made a loyal customer.

Grow log this outdoor season. 

MWS is straight up. Only 2nd time -legal now!


----------



## redbud (Dec 21, 2015)

MWS is total legit Mine finally arrived. Just the Christmas rush accounting for the slowness. Tracking number worked after hitting ISC so it wasn't their fault. All safe and sound nice packaging and great freebies. I started ordering online in 96 or so and had to rely on another bank mentioned here after my usuals over the years have shut down or when shady but MWS is my new source. These guys are legit.


----------



## smokealotabuds (Jan 21, 2016)

Ive ordered 4 seeds from MIdweeksong they gave me 2 free and I germed them all 2 didn't even pop and the ones that did get a tap root didn't even sprout some bs...


----------



## Michael Huntherz (Jan 21, 2016)

smokealotabuds said:


> Ive ordered 4 seeds from MIdweeksong they gave me 2 free and I germed them all 2 didn't even pop and the ones that did get a tap root didn't even sprout some bs...


Sorry to hear you fucked up your seeds.


----------



## noysy (Jan 21, 2016)

New member and complaining about not germing.

Im assuming its grower error...


----------



## futant (Jan 22, 2016)

smokealotabuds said:


> Ive ordered 4 seeds from MIdweeksong they gave me 2 free and I germed them all 2 didn't even pop and the ones that did get a tap root didn't even sprout some bs...


100% germ rate so far spread over 3 separate orders.
100% satisfaction here.


----------



## PerroVerde (Jan 22, 2016)

I just received my first order from Midweek Song. My order sat in LA for 8 days but I ended up getting my 2xl tee and seeds. Midweek Song also sent 5 mendocino purple kush with my order and freebies as a promotional offer. I'm happy with my order and will order again from Midweek Song...


----------



## Midweek Song (Jan 22, 2016)

smokealotabuds said:


> Ive ordered 4 seeds from MIdweeksong they gave me 2 free and I germed them all 2 didn't even pop and the ones that did get a tap root didn't even sprout some bs...


Hi smokealotabuds,

If you PM me your order number i'll look into it for you. Don't want any unhappy customers.

Lewis
Midweek Song


----------



## MistaRasta (Jan 22, 2016)

Midweek Song said:


> Hi smokealotabuds,
> 
> If you PM me your order number i'll look into it for you. Don't want any unhappy customers.
> 
> ...



Are you all going to get another SinCity, or Reserva drop anytime soon??


----------



## Steelsurgeon (Jan 22, 2016)

Ill add to the above post and ask about a restock of alphakronik gear?


----------



## viridis~veritas (Jan 22, 2016)

Midweek Song said:


> Hope you dont mind me asking but where did you hear this Stroker?
> 
> Lewis
> MWS


please its well known that swerve has some suspect gear.
not to take away from other things he's done good... nor feed into the bad.

his cookies was disputed by the cookie family @ a cup or something.
swerve noted his was not gsc but some other version.

i had one in veg that auto'd terrible.

ran through farmhouse genetics gs nookie & found a nice plant.

should have bought 2 packs but this pheno is killer:


----------



## daybreaker (Jan 22, 2016)

midweek song at least has good pr from lewis.Ive ordered from every seed seller out there and so far connoisseur,despite some hermies was never as bad as nirvana or bcbud depot.Im pretty disappointed with the rare dankness hermied rugburn that fucked me with sooo many seeds i could fly over there and put a mutherfuckn bullet in their asses!!!!!ok i needed to get that out,a small bit of bottelled up rage at those cocksuckers!!!!!!and archive folks with doc fuck you you too with your mediocre casper crap!!!!!.So far gage greens stuf was good,but no finders in mindscape or daybreaker BOOOO,but I could have done better as iam playing Russian roulette with feeding.,dna's choc fondue a keeper in my book.Goji by Bodhi...meh perty stoked...BUT now im onto Dynasty and prof P and I must say what they say about their strains is what you get.NO HERmIES!!!!!I have seeds for days.try sannies and pay the cash,you get bomb genetics at bottom dollar prices.your welcome.


----------



## daybreaker (Jan 22, 2016)

I guess what I msaying is get your seeds from dynasty direct.you can contact them on facebook and they'll send you the real deal.Sannies carries them as well.


----------



## viridis~veritas (Jan 22, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> I guess what I msaying is get your seeds from dynasty direct.you can contact them on facebook and they'll send you the real deal.Sannies carries them as well.


caramel candy kush


----------



## Midweek Song (Jan 22, 2016)

MistaRasta said:


> Are you all going to get another SinCity, or Reserva drop anytime soon??


What strain you looking for. Sin City are notoriously hard to restock.


----------



## Midweek Song (Jan 22, 2016)

Steelsurgeon said:


> Ill add to the above post and ask about a restock of alphakronik gear?


What strain are you looking for


----------



## daybreaker (Jan 22, 2016)

viridis~veritas said:


> caramel candy kush
> View attachment 3591478


hahaha fuck yes brhudda.you know wasup.my I think I have 6 strains of theirs right now.as well as a pack of the cck!!!!


----------



## Stroker (Jan 22, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> midweek song at least has good pr from lewis.Ive ordered from every seed seller out there and so far connoisseur,despite some hermies was never as bad as nirvana or bcbud depot.Im pretty disappointed with the rare dankness hermied rugburn that fucked me with sooo many seeds i could fly over there and put a mutherfuckn bullet in their asses!!!!!ok i needed to get that out,a small bit of bottelled up rage at those cocksuckers!!!!!!and archive folks with doc fuck you you too with your mediocre casper crap!!!!!.So far gage greens stuf was good,but no finders in mindscape or daybreaker BOOOO,but I could have done better as iam playing Russian roulette with feeding.,dna's choc fondue a keeper in my book.Goji by Bodhi...meh perty stoked...BUT now im onto Dynasty and prof P and I must say what they say about their strains is what you get.NO HERmIES!!!!!I have seeds for days.try sannies and pay the cash,you get bomb genetics at bottom dollar prices.your welcome.


I have ordered from Nirvana 6 or more times and never had a hermie.


----------



## MistaRasta (Jan 23, 2016)

Midweek Song said:


> What strain you looking for. Sin City are notoriously hard to restock.


Reserva- Strawberry Banana (fems preferably)

SinCity- Raskal Berries, Sinmint cookies, silverback Jack

Been wanting the Raskal berries for a while, never had the chance to grab them..


----------



## daybreaker (Jan 23, 2016)

Stroker said:


> I have ordered from Nirvana 6 or more times and never had a hermie.


nirvana just has bunk strains.i see how you might have thought that the way I worded that but I got hermies bad from bcbud depot.NIrvana I just ordered some master kush and it was some 16 month sativa.lame


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 23, 2016)

@Midweek Song Hey Lewis, are you guys likely to stock Exotic Genetix in the near future? Would love to get some grease monkey


----------



## Chemdog89 (Jan 24, 2016)

Just made my first order with midweek song. I have never orders from the same company twice. Orders from sannies, attitude, and now midweek song. Hopefully I'll be a returning.

Got a pack of kookies from moxie. Forum cut x thin mint pheno. 

Two single seeds of Oregon lemons from archive seeds. 

Anyone have any info on how the cookie cross might be, or the Oregon lemons?


----------



## Stroker (Jan 24, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> nirvana just has bunk strains.i see how you might have thought that the way I worded that but I got hermies bad from bcbud depot.NIrvana I just ordered some master kush and it was some 16 month sativa.lame


I"m growing Nirvana Master Kush now!


----------



## Midweek Song (Jan 26, 2016)

eastcoastmo said:


> @Midweek Song Hey Lewis, are you guys likely to stock Exotic Genetix in the near future? Would love to get some grease monkey


We keep trying to stock Exotic but they are hard to get hold of. The rep we were recommended was rubbish and never returned emails or promises so he's been dropped by us as we can't work like that but please bear with us as we are on it. All we want to do is keep adding good seed banks that provide quality products


----------



## Steelsurgeon (Jan 26, 2016)

Midweek Song said:


> What strain are you looking for


Laika. Not sure when ill be placing another order though. Ive accumulated several years worth of beans the past seeral months


----------



## eastcoastmo (Jan 26, 2016)

Midweek Song said:


> We keep trying to stock Exotic but they are hard to get hold of. The rep we were recommended was rubbish and never returned emails or promises so he's been dropped by us as we can't work like that but please bear with us as we are on it. All we want to do is keep adding good seed banks that provide quality products


That sucks mate, hope you can find someone reliable soon! Glad to hear you are on it, I'll hang in there


----------



## daybreaker (Jan 27, 2016)

Stroker said:


> I"m growing Nirvana Master Kush now!


for me that plant is a nightmare!!!spidermites love it!!!!! You seem a bit agro about it,but to be honest,ive moved on to better genetics.Nirvana has crap genetics and so does bcbud depot!!!!!checkout Bodhi or connoisseur hell even dna actually gave me a nice choc fondue.Masterkush isn't supposed to look like an African sativa.PERIOD.


----------



## staygreener (Jan 27, 2016)

16 days from ordering it was on my proverbial doorstep, but they put it in the mail next-day. Took 4-5 days to get through customs and a week to travel a distance of 500 miles. Then a snow storm hit (East Coast US). Basically, if customs was faster and package transportation wasn't stupid, I could see someone ordering on a Sunday and receiving it by Friday, same week.

Got what I wanted. The high-value products are in sealed original packaging. Freebies are mixed (some don't appear to come in original packaging).

Recommended.


----------



## Stroker (Jan 28, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> for me that plant is a nightmare!!!spidermites love it!!!!! You seem a bit agro about it,but to be honest,ive moved on to better genetics.Nirvana has crap genetics and so does bcbud depot!!!!!checkout Bodhi or connoisseur hell even dna actually gave me a nice choc fondue.Masterkush isn't supposed to look like an African sativa.PERIOD.


I like Nirvana 
1 Blue Mystic female
2 Master Kush female
3 Northern Light auto-flower for outdoors
Seeds don't have nothing to do with spider mites

I'm not banging the drum for Nirvana. Just saying what I like.


----------



## daybreaker (Jan 30, 2016)

Stroker said:


> I like Nirvana
> 1 Blue Mystic female
> 2 Master Kush female
> 3 Northern Light auto-flower for outdoors
> ...


Apparently you like their gear.sall good,however with just a little research you would likely find that plants come from seeds,and some of those plants from those seeds are mite resistant.Nirvanas masterkush sitting next to a goji og,goji didn't get touched while the mk was covered despite neem and other hardcore sprays.in fact here's a small icmag thread that has some discussions which may reveal something youre not aware of.As a grower assume you know nothing that way you don't come off as a knowitall and get burned with facts.


https://www.thcfarmer.com/community/threads/spider-mite-resistant-strains.39868/


and that was the first thing that popped up.


----------



## viridis~veritas (Feb 2, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> hahaha fuck yes brhudda.you know wasup.my I think I have 6 strains of theirs right now.as well as a pack of the cck!!!!


yes. indeed. the cck is one of the few that truly freezes your face. so strong it cuts through anything u just smoked even.

flavor OMG ! density like rocks. resin coverage is far above average. i think its in my top 5 ever. my only issue is she yields like the forum cut. 3 gal container mini scrog got me 1.2 zips. but... but ...these nuggets are never for sale so yield isnt important.

cck its straight mega F U E G O. got clones busting roots now. my cut was passed but if you can grab the seeds and hunt for ur own... i'd grab 2 packs !

if you want a good cookies cross. i cant suggest enough the farmhouse version enough. its a quality cross. reg seeds. and stable. any true cookies cross that's a BX to gsc should be fire. & where the male is from a solid line. my gs nookies cut is way better yield (WAY) than the fourm cut. straight gas, mint, chocolate, and og essence. i have a cut of plat delights (sin city) from a dude here. gs nookies kills it in every way.

gs nookie nuggets :


----------



## viridis~veritas (Feb 2, 2016)

and i just took the "skunky bubble pheno" of bubblegummer from female seeds. i ordered a couple of pack of these from midweek song. 

bubblegummer :


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 3, 2016)

viridis~veritas said:


> and i just took the "skunky bubble pheno" of bubblegummer from female seeds. i ordered a couple of pack of these from midweek song.
> 
> bubblegummer :
> View attachment 3599671


ah yes thee ol bubblegum.i grew that in the 90's and would get close to two lbs.per light.I still have the cck seeds and will be germn them in spring outside .I have the bay areaq gsc cuz I live here and I have the sunset sherbert which seems to chunk up the gs.I always get purple natural occurring colors.That cck looks sick!!!


----------



## Beanz420 (Feb 3, 2016)

viridis~veritas said:


> yes. indeed. the cck is one of the few that truly freezes your face. so strong it cuts through anything u just smoked even.
> 
> flavor OMG ! density like rocks. resin coverage is far above average. i think its in my top 5 ever. my only issue is she yields like the forum cut. 3 gal container mini scrog got me 1.2 zips. but... but ...these nuggets are never for sale so yield isnt important.
> 
> ...


Hey who makes this cookie cross?
And who makes this bubblegum strain? They both look fire and haven't had true bubblegum in a number or years 
thanks


----------



## donkmstr (Feb 4, 2016)

pretty pissed lewis blocked my isp now i cant log in and see my account all because a order came up missing at a regional sorting depot.then when sent again they shorted me 20 seeds.lewis said he ees where the packagers never signed off on them so resending a third time.when i question that tracking dont work for a week.he blocks my isp


----------



## donkmstr (Feb 4, 2016)

i have all emails saved i didnt do anythong wrong suppsedly nhe refunded my money for whole order which i did reciev three quarters offthat Lone is going abpve and beyound and dont expect things for free just wanted what i paid for.i have yet to recieve money refunded back yet but will see.and why ban and block a customer who is a repeat buyer and did nothing


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 4, 2016)

no shit Lewis did that?wow.few years ago it was all about him posting that he had gdp seeds.huge stink about it and how he was a fraud.i never ordered from him because I aint got time for that crap.I go straight through dynasty seeds now.you can contact them on facebook and get direct from the dynasty guys.So far everything they say is golden.Im pretty happy with attitude as well.


----------



## viridis~veritas (Feb 6, 2016)

Beanz420 said:


> Hey who makes this cookie cross?
> And who makes this bubblegum strain? They both look fire and haven't had true bubblegum in a number or years
> thanks


farmhouse genetics. gs nookie.

female seeds. bubblegummer


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 6, 2016)

viridis~veritas said:


> yes. indeed. the cck is one of the few that truly freezes your face. so strong it cuts through anything u just smoked even.
> 
> flavor OMG ! density like rocks. resin coverage is far above average. i think its in my top 5 ever. my only issue is she yields like the forum cut. 3 gal container mini scrog got me 1.2 zips. but... but ...these nuggets are never for sale so yield isnt important.
> 
> ...


Hey what's cck


----------



## viridis~veritas (Feb 6, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Hey what's cck


caramel candy kush , dynasty seeds


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 6, 2016)

viridis~veritas said:


> caramel candy kush , dynasty seeds


Is it a great strain


----------



## viridis~veritas (Feb 6, 2016)

Vato_504 said:


> Is it a great strain


you gotta grow to know. who's to say for you? dynasty makes quality gear. nuff said.


----------



## Beanz420 (Feb 7, 2016)

donkmstr said:


> i have all emails saved i didnt do anythong wrong suppsedly nhe refunded my money for whole order which i did reciev three quarters offthat Lone is going abpve and beyound and dont expect things for free just wanted what i paid for.i have yet to recieve money refunded back yet but will see.and why ban and block a customer who is a repeat buyer and did nothing


My buddy told me at mid week song they don't match their prices with other sites, even though they guarantee they will on their home page. And then they block you? Just seems a bit too shady


----------



## Midweek Song (Feb 8, 2016)

Beanz420 said:


> My buddy told me at mid week song they don't match their prices with other sites, even though they guarantee they will on their home page. And then they block you? Just seems a bit too shady


Hi Beanz420

In answer to your post we do price match however not when other sites are offering promotions. No Seedbank will. We do also block customers who insult our members of staff or mention anything to do with chargeback. Also with regards to us being shady please feel free to ask any of the admin guys at rollitup who we have been advertising with since June and i'm sure they will reassure you we're not a shady company. Hope this clears any suspicions you may have regarding Midweek Song

Lewis
Midweek Song


----------



## TheChemist77 (Feb 8, 2016)

viridis~veritas said:


> and i just took the "skunky bubble pheno" of bubblegummer from female seeds. i ordered a couple of pack of these from midweek song.
> 
> bubblegummer :
> View attachment 3599671


i also have the bubblegummer, it sais its a stable hybrid. i havnt planted but wonder if youve run them are they all uniform or all over the place? stabilized seeds should be uniform...


----------



## althor (Feb 8, 2016)

TheChemist77 said:


> i also have the bubblegummer, it sais its a stable hybrid. i havnt planted but wonder if youve run them are they all uniform or all over the place? stabilized seeds should be uniform...


 They are pretty damned uniform. I have grown a handful and a friend has grown a handful and they were worth the space for certain.


----------



## futant (Feb 14, 2016)

Steelsurgeon said:


> Laika. Not sure when ill be placing another order though. Ive accumulated several years worth of beans the past seeral months


Laika is a discontinued strain. It will never be retocked anywhere.


----------



## Midweek Song (Feb 14, 2016)

futant said:


> Laika is a discontinued strain. It will never be retocked anywhere.


Hi Futant

Actually I think I found some with one of our suppliers. It should be in Monday or Tuesday!

Lewis
MWS


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Feb 14, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> I don't see any reason to sell single regular seeds, its a crapshoot. But thanks for answering my question. Good Luck!!!


Well ain't you one sharp cookie. You would have to be retarded to not realize you are taking a gamble unless you want to breed to say a Jack Herer from Sensi seeds because they are so damn expensive and could care less if it's a male or female just want to sift through the genetics. 

I'm also not for the whole female single crap either you will usually get a good plant but their is no selection I don't care if it's Skunk#1 Blueberry and so on that are supposed to breed true their is still selection needed to find not just a good plant but a great plant known as a keeper which is where the words "clone only" come from. 

But they just give you the option which can be great for a poor breeder who just wants the genetic material to put into his work. Probably more of a 3rd world grower but even a medical grower in the states who is on disability whether legal or not. Most growers are not cash croppers I would barely call myself one as my needs come first along with the few medical needy who get a bullshit disability check and can't afford weed then the customer who is going nowhere else because street prices are fucked.


----------



## Midweek Song (Feb 15, 2016)

futant said:


> Laika is a discontinued strain. It will never be retocked anywhere.


in stock now though only 2 packs of each

Lewis
MWS


----------



## futant (Feb 15, 2016)

Midweek Song said:


> in stock now though only 2 packs of each
> 
> Lewis
> MWS


actually it was steelsurgeon that was asking Lewis. I get my gear from Clancy out of his living room . I just wanted to inform steelsurgeon to grab what he could as the seed is not being made any more.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 15, 2016)

futant said:


> actually it was steelsurgeon that was asking Lewis. I get my gear from Clancy out of his living room . I just wanted to inform steelsurgeon to grab what he could as the seed is not being made any more.


fb is lame now that clancy has moved on lol


----------



## futant (Feb 15, 2016)

greenghost420 said:


> fb is lame now that clancy has moved on lol


Its skin wasn't thick enough.


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 15, 2016)

How long does it usually take to receive beans from MWS in The US?


----------



## sunni (Feb 15, 2016)

Beanz420 said:


> My buddy told me at mid week song they don't match their prices with other sites, even though they guarantee they will on their home page. And then they block you? Just seems a bit too shady


im not an employee there at midweek song

but i work on these forums, and ill let you know we get harassed on a daily basis on here, i cant even imagine what seed bank companies have happen to them on a daily basis because someone didnt get their beans
ive seen a lot of people over the years post their responses to seed bank companies (not specifically this one) and the threatening messages are ridiculous.

and with that i would like to say midweek song is not the only company who will block people after their customer service reps keep getting threatening and harassing messages from customers. alot of the companies do this.

i cant tell you how many times ive been wishes death on me , my family my unborn children, wished to be raped, murdered , violently and graphically spoken to about how people will do these things to me and my families.
im sure its not different with the customer service reps at the seedbanks, people are not friendly when things dont go their way.

Im all for 100% in the right of a company blocking someone from contacting them should they be harassed.


----------



## greenghost420 (Feb 15, 2016)

well getting what you ordered and asking if you honor an ad are 2 way dif strokes.....


----------



## Midweek Song (Feb 16, 2016)

Hi Vato

Has been taking between 5-10 days lately

Lewis
MWS


----------



## Vato_504 (Feb 16, 2016)

Midweek Song said:


> Hi Vato
> 
> Has been taking between 5-10 days lately
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 16, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Well ain't you one sharp cookie. You would have to be retarded to not realize you are taking a gamble unless you want to breed to say a Jack Herer from Sensi seeds because they are so damn expensive and could care less if it's a male or female just want to sift through the genetics.
> 
> I'm also not for the whole female single crap either you will usually get a good plant but their is no selection I don't care if it's Skunk#1 Blueberry and so on that are supposed to breed true their is still selection needed to find not just a good plant but a great plant known as a keeper which is where the words "clone only" come from.
> 
> But they just give you the option which can be great for a poor breeder who just wants the genetic material to put into his work. Probably more of a 3rd world grower but even a medical grower in the states who is on disability whether legal or not. Most growers are not cash croppers I would barely call myself one as my needs come first along with the few medical needy who get a bullshit disability check and can't afford weed then the customer who is going nowhere else because street prices are fucked.


i guess what I was sayn is buying a single feminized seed would be ideal because you have a better % of getting a lady,but then ya gotta worry bout hermies,which I have gotten from bcbud depot,rare dankness's rugburn.Really what I prefer is doing a lot of research on breeders and review threads to find the breeder,ie.Bhodi,Professor p,the doc and the dude who is breeding Connoisseur,btw who has bombass genetics.Strawberry dogshit and Labrador two fine strains,i will definitely grow again someday but busy with dna choc fondue,bhodi's Lotus Larry,and every strain of dynasty's,even though im dropping the pineapple fields and kali Snapple because bugs love'm.Its all good,i don't claim to be smart,but I research strains on a daily basis.What are you growing now?Are you looking to breed?This my phenol hunt SCROG halfpipe.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Feb 16, 2016)

sunni said:


> im not an employee there at midweek song
> 
> but i work on these forums, and ill let you know we get harassed on a daily basis on here, i cant even imagine what seed bank companies have happen to them on a daily basis because someone didnt get their beans
> ive seen a lot of people over the years post their responses to seed bank companies (not specifically this one) and the threatening messages are ridiculous.
> ...


God damn! People saying all that crazy shit over some forum shit? I might get a little irritated about getting banded for some stupid shit but I damn sure wouldn't lose any sleep over it. But I guess some people take the Internet way too seriously.

But yeah actually I had some shit like that happen to me when I was selling dogs online some European wished death on my family or some shit posting shit about horses getting killed out west. I did fuck with him after that then he must have got his medication or felt like a idiot. Do they have the Internet in the looney bin? Next thing you know Charles Manson will have a Facebook page.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Feb 16, 2016)

Midweek Song said:


> Hi Beanz420
> 
> In answer to your post we do price match however not when other sites are offering promotions. No Seedbank will. We do also block customers who insult our members of staff or mention anything to do with chargeback. Also with regards to us being shady please feel free to ask any of the admin guys at rollitup who we have been advertising with since June and i'm sure they will reassure you we're not a shady company. Hope this clears any suspicions you may have regarding Midweek Song
> 
> ...


Is it a pain in the ass to price match? And is that all seedbanks cause hempdepot has one breeder in mind who is a lot cheaper than y'all but same price and all I would make my whole order with y'all I already have like 5-6 packs in mind for my order their.


----------



## Thefarmer12 (Feb 16, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> i guess what I was sayn is buying a single feminized seed would be ideal because you have a better % of getting a lady,but then ya gotta worry bout hermies,which I have gotten from bcbud depot,rare dankness's rugburn.


Fems aren't more prone to hermies. And you probably got balls on your rugburn og cause it is Reg seeds not fem..


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 16, 2016)

Thefarmer12 said:


> Fems aren't more prone to hermies. And you probably got balls on your rugburn og cause it is Reg seeds not fem..


Of course they are more prone.Yer messing around with the DNA of the plant.a lot comes down to procedure and meticulous coverage.Many breeders are working with weak genetics and it doesn't take much to let a batch slip through.ive got hermies with reg seeds one time and they were rare Dankness seeds.but if you wanna do some research you'll find it's very common for feminized seeds to go hermaphrodite.for me I've had good luck with feminized seeds but after looking into fem seeds prior to buying them I worried about hermies because everyone said they have a high probability of hermies.so yes I disagree with your statement .

Here's a link that explains what I was talking about. http://www.growweedeasy.com/feminized-seeds-hermies


----------



## Ryan70c10 (Feb 17, 2016)

Midweek Song said:


> Hi Vato
> 
> Has been taking between 5-10 days lately
> 
> ...


Hi midweek song order some seeds this week. Got girl scout cookies free be just wanted to know flower time and is it like the other company's Cookie's strain thanks. Can't wait for my beans lol.


----------



## bluntmassa1 (Feb 17, 2016)

daybreaker said:


> Of course they are more prone.Yer messing around with the DNA of the plant.a lot comes down to procedure and meticulous coverage.Many breeders are working with weak genetics and it doesn't take much to let a batch slip through.ive got hermies with reg seeds one time and they were rare Dankness seeds.but if you wanna do some research you'll find it's very common for feminized seeds to go hermaphrodite.for me I've had good luck with feminized seeds but after looking into fem seeds prior to buying them I worried about hermies because everyone said they have a high probability of hermies.so yes I disagree with your statement .
> 
> Here's a link that explains what I was talking about. http://www.growweedeasy.com/feminized-seeds-hermies



Most are OK but yeah breeders who use that rodilazation however it's spelled they wait beyond harvest time to get some pollen but from what I have heard you can't make pollen out of a true female not sure if that goes for the chemical spray too never tried to make a plant herm myself. 

Regular seeds can also herm I had one ak-47 from regular seeds that was a true hermie but none of the others even through a nanner. I've only done a few fems but never had a hermie have had nanners from other regs but I have grown hundreds of regular seeds. 

Of course shit like Girl Scout Cookies will have weaker genetics even OG if the stories are true about it being bag seed but overall they seem OK. I just find it hard to have any respect for pollen chuckers like DNA even Subcool they charge too much and do no work no selection just find the clone of the week and chuck the pollen. Which is why I have not tried many fems at all I'd rather pay the breeder who breeds for a goal some say you get health problems from inbreeding but they ain't dogs their plants. A big strong true breeding is possible we have rottweiler's sure genetic health problems but again it's a plant!! 

Best to take what most breeders say with a grain of salt Subcool shits on fems and praises pollyhybrids sure you get good plants but same with fems damn sure never get exactly as advertised though because no work is done to lock in the traits. It will never change though not until we federally legalise and real breeders step up. Some are pretty good but not really a single breeder in the cannabis industry is great imo. DJ try's but his Blueberry is far from perfectly bred and you can definitely get nanners I think his problem was mentioned right in his book saying something like " male hermies are great because they give more females in a pack " either way we are a long way from seeing truly master bred seeds. 

Really it can take a decade or more to perfect a strain along with thousands of plants some real breeders go through thousands of plants each generation and they sell the seeds dirt cheap just a few bucks for a pack of well bred tomato seeds but they do have the opportunity to patent their variety and sell thousands of packs year after year unlike the cannabis industry shit is ripped off as soon as the name gets out, look how many White Widow's we have. Lol


----------



## Midweek Song (Feb 17, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Is it a pain in the ass to price match? And is that all seedbanks cause hempdepot has one breeder in mind who is a lot cheaper than y'all but same price and all I would make my whole order with y'all I already have like 5-6 packs in mind for my order their.


No it's not s pain at all. As long as the order isn't 20 single seeds!!!!!! Lol

Lewis
MWS


----------



## daybreaker (Feb 17, 2016)

bluntmassa1 said:


> Most are OK but yeah breeders who use that rodilazation however it's spelled they wait beyond harvest time to get some pollen but from what I have heard you can't make pollen out of a true female not sure if that goes for the chemical spray too never tried to make a plant herm myself.
> 
> Regular seeds can also herm I had one ak-47 from regular seeds that was a true hermie but none of the others even through a nanner. I've only done a few fems but never had a hermie have had nanners from other regs but I have grown hundreds of regular seeds.
> 
> ...


Yeah look at all the og's we got.Im guessing greed gets the best of the good breeders,and once that all mighty dollar gets a rolln in ya start thinking on a po9llen chuckers dream warehouse cha chingn $100 per 10 reg or 6 fems x 100 million seeds.......then its purpose of creating the best strain in the world to what beach am I sitn on this winter and where are all the Korean hookers?

I have to say that DNA although I have had a lot of crud,their choc fondue and Canalope Haze are TITS.Funny how much drama comes from the swag of a breeder and the scrutinization they go through when they make money off their hermafied seedlings knowing damn well the seeds are bunk,and the 100's if not thousands of growrooms filled with hermie weed.I guess there is a lot of info out there debunking the fem hermie thing nowadays making it impossible for femmed seeds to hermie,but nonetheless,some well known names are guilty of profiting and selling their seeds for mondo bucks,whilst the small unknown breeder with maybe 5 strains,"Ripper Seeds",maybe not so small now,but are in it to create something that will ooh and aah people for fare prices.Bugs and other issues are expected,but when you have to worry that your sexed female may secretly be a transvestite..........LOLim rockn a Femmed Nicole Kush right now and so far beautiful.
So much to learn!!!! Even still after 26 years of gardening...


----------



## Ryan70c10 (Feb 24, 2016)

Midweek Song said:


> Hi Vato
> 
> Has been taking between 5-10 days lately
> 
> ...


I don't think mine will be making it in ten days they have bin in Chicago O'Hare since the 17th think they searching mine. Hope they make it thow. If they do find them will they just ship the tin. Sorry about all the ?s first time buying seeds.


----------



## Midweek Song (Feb 24, 2016)

Ryan70c10 said:


> I don't think mine will be making it in ten days they have bin in Chicago O'Hare since the 17th think they searching mine. Hope they make it thow. If they do find them will they just ship the tin. Sorry about all the ?s first time buying seeds.


If it gets seized then all you will get is a letter telling you its been seized. Let me know when it arrives please Ryan70c10

Lewis


----------



## Ryan70c10 (Feb 24, 2016)

Midweek Song said:


> If it gets seized then all you will get is a letter telling you its been seized. Let me know when it arrives please Ryan70c10
> 
> Lewis


I will let you know i m properly think to much lol


----------



## Ryan70c10 (Feb 24, 2016)

Midweek Song said:


> If it gets seized then all you will get is a letter telling you its been seized. Let me know when it arrives please Ryan70c10
> 
> Lewis


I got them I gusse the tracking site stopped working in USA. Thanks what came with them mints candy


----------



## Midweek Song (Feb 24, 2016)

Ryan70c10 said:


> I got them I gusse the tracking site stopped working in USA. Thanks what came with them mints candy


10 days then?


----------



## Ryan70c10 (Feb 24, 2016)

9 days. I think tracking site suxs. But you guys are awesome fast and excited. But was the thing in the tin candy


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 24, 2016)

just snagged the bodhi a11. yo yo yo you guys got some shit freebies this round. i couldnt even think to grow out any 3 beans from that list. i selected one c99 & asked in the memo section for 3. i referenced my handle here. peep that bro & do some just-ice.


----------



## futant (Feb 25, 2016)

Ryan70c10 said:


> 9 days. I think tracking site suxs. But you guys are awesome fast and excited. But was the thing in the tin candy


I think it is evil people in Taiwan printing cartoons on their desiccation packets to fool American children into eating them.


----------



## mucha_mota (Feb 25, 2016)

yeah. i tried those candies. no bueno !


----------



## Airwalker16 (Feb 26, 2016)

Midweek Song said:


> Thanks for the kind words Aiwalker16. Please have a look at the date on the item you have posted on here and you will find this item is over 3 years old. We have no problem with you not wishing to order off of us.
> 
> Lewis


I don't get what "Date" you're talkin about?


----------



## Cavalry (Feb 26, 2016)

@Airwalker16 It's possible RD has not updated their web site. Several seed banks have their feminized seeds. You might want to email them directly.


----------



## Midweek Song (Feb 26, 2016)

Cavalry said:


> @Airwalker16 It's possible RD has not updated their web site. Several seed banks have their feminized seeds. You might want to email them directly.


Thank you Cavalry.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Feb 26, 2016)

Cavalry said:


> @Airwalker16 It's possible RD has not updated their web site. Several seed banks have their feminized seeds. You might want to email them directly.


AS FAR as fems go, which strains? Only GTH1, & GTH1xMoonshine?


----------



## russ668 (Feb 26, 2016)

Airwalker if you'll go back to the start of this thread you'll see the very thing you're talking about has already been discussed. And you will also see that it was Rare Dankness who failed to update their website with up to date info on their seeds. 
I and several of my friends have been dealing with MWS since the very first day they appeared on RIU. Neither me or any of them have ever had any problem with ordering, receiving, or quality of seeds we've ordered.
And if you will go through the threads about MWS, you will be hard pressed to find anyone who says anything negative about them other than the same BS you're spewing. 
Lewis has always done everything he could to give the best service to his customers. And I doubt very seriously RIU would let them Advertise on the site or sponser several of the forum grow competitions if they weren't legit.


----------



## Midweek Song (Feb 26, 2016)

3


Airwalker16 said:


> AS FAR as fems go, which strains? Only GTH1, & GTH1xMoonshine?


And Scotts OG


----------



## Midweek Song (Feb 26, 2016)

All sorted with Airwalker16 Thanks.

Lewis


----------



## Airwalker16 (Feb 26, 2016)

Kn
(Jjj lmm?m??ķn&&&zip b


Midweek Song said:


> All sorted with Airwalker16 Thanks.
> 
> Lewis


Huh? Your webite does not filter for JUST fem seeds so how can I know which strains among all breeders are feminized?


----------



## russ668 (Feb 26, 2016)

Airwalker16 said:


> Kn
> (Jjj lmm?m??ķn&&&zip b
> 
> Huh? Your webite does not filter for JUST fem seeds so how can I know which strains among all breeders are feminized?


Dude right on their home page it has a the options to search for Regular- Feminized- or auto- flowering seeds. 
Had your eyes checked lately?


----------



## GuyLeDuche (Feb 26, 2016)

Ryan70c10 said:


> Hi midweek song order some seeds this week. Got girl scout cookies free be just wanted to know flower time and is it like the other company's Cookie's strain thanks. Can't wait for my beans lol.


I was curious about this freebie as well, I grabbed it on a lark but have no idea what to expect lol. I was also curious about the actual breeder, being marked as just "Midweek Song". Is Lewis in his basement chucking pollen  ?


----------



## Airwalker16 (Feb 26, 2016)

This is what I see on home page. When I refresh, I see some other links like medical marijuana and some others but they dissapear.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Feb 26, 2016)

And at the bottom, where everything is laid out to customize search, when I click feminized, nothing changes. All the seed banks are still there, not limiting to one's that have females.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Feb 26, 2016)

russ668 said:


> Dude right on their home page it has a the options to search for Regular- Feminized- or auto- flowering seeds.
> Had your eyes checked lately?


Show me a screenshot of what I'm missing?


----------



## russ668 (Feb 26, 2016)

May not see same screen on mobile unless you go to your browser settings and click request desktop site.


----------



## Airwalker16 (Feb 26, 2016)

I've done that. @Midweek Song is there a UrL I can use to automatically open the desktop version?


----------



## russ668 (Feb 26, 2016)

I just spent last 10 minutes trying to pull it up on phone with 3 different browsers on an Android OS and can't get it to pull up desktop site either.


----------



## Kribs (Feb 28, 2016)

Just placed my first order with Midweek Song. Will post full review at later date...
Ordering was very easy, no issues with CC payment. Paid extra for insurance, which I don't mind so long everything is received in good order.


----------



## smokintuna (Mar 1, 2016)

Ordered from them on 19th of February delivered in Halifax Canada on the 25th of February will give them 5 out of 5 stars . Also got some great freebies


----------



## PerroVerde (Mar 1, 2016)

My secound order came in yesterday afternoon. There was a long hold up but it came and was what I ordered so I'm very happy...  also a ton of freebies...


----------



## mucha_mota (Mar 1, 2016)

got mine today too. bodhi a11. stoked. got those 3 c99 freebies too. good work midweek. im a happy camper.


----------



## russ668 (Mar 1, 2016)

Got my tracking number today, looking forward to trying the new strains. 
Took 1 business day to place, process, and ship order. You can't get any faster than that.


----------



## Ryan70c10 (Mar 4, 2016)

russ668 said:


> Got my tracking number today, looking forward to trying the new strains.
> Took 1 business day to place, process, and ship order. You can't get any faster than that.


Hay just heads up tracking my note up date. I live in USA and it stop tracking when it hit the states.


----------



## Ryan70c10 (Mar 4, 2016)

Hay midweeksong I had planted 6 out of 9 only can have 12 at a time here but they all popped up even the e freebies. One of my buddies says every time he gets freebies they don't pop. But he orders from some where eles. But can't wait


----------



## I'mSimplyStoned (Mar 5, 2016)

I will be placing n order in the very near future. MWS please forgive the "village idiots", so to speak. There are a plethora of young minds on here so eager to sound intelligent and make a point that they will go to whatever lengths. I would like to say that the amount of "trolling" on this site has become OUTRAGEOUS.

looking forward to doing business with you!


----------



## russ668 (Mar 7, 2016)

Placed my last order on Feb. 27th, got them in the mail today along with some really nice freebies.
As always great service quick delivery.
Thanks again for the great customer service and the extra steps you go through for your customers Lewis.


----------



## Psyphish (Mar 9, 2016)

Made my first order a few days ago, got the seeds into my mailbox in TWO DAYS, fastest seed delivery ever. The only "complaint" is that the prices are a bit higher than elsewhere, but I used the "roll20" coupon so it's no problem.

Hopefully in the future they'll add more seeds from US based breeders.


----------



## Wilderb (Mar 11, 2016)

Does anyone know where Midweek does their banking? I'm thinking on ordering but I have to call my bank for any purchases made overseas. If I don't call them before, it will fail. Pain but I know that no one can use my card. But they will need to know where the payment will be processed. Figured someone here would know.
Thanks!
WE


----------



## sunni (Mar 11, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> Does anyone know where Midweek does their banking? I'm thinking on ordering but I have to call my bank for any purchases made overseas. If I don't call them before, it will fail. Pain but I know that no one can use my card. But they will need to know where the payment will be processed. Figured someone here would know.
> Thanks!
> WE


we have a rep on the forum you can contact them at this profile:
https://www.rollitup.org/members/midweek-song.569179/

probably your best bet to get in touch and hear it from the horses mouth


----------



## Wilderb (Mar 11, 2016)

Thanks Sunni! Will Do


----------



## SwankyDank (Mar 17, 2016)

Ordered evening of March 8, shipped March 10, arrived March 17. Probably would have arrived even quicker but it sat in Chicago over the weekend.


----------



## Texakid (Mar 17, 2016)

First post here ever but I figure this was the place for it. For anyone out there debating whether to purchase from midweek song. My experience has been excellent. I live in SoCal, I ordered 5 seeds on Monday March 7. Received them today.That's only 10 days! Cant tell as to the quality yet but as far as speedy delivery goes I'm super happy. Thanks midweeksong. Oh nice shirt too


----------



## since1991 (Mar 18, 2016)

SwankyDank said:


> Ordered evening of March 8, shipped March 10, arrived March 17. Probably would have arrived even quicker but it sat in Chicago over the weekend.
> View attachment 3634748


Wow. Nice little selection there.


----------



## SwankyDank (Mar 18, 2016)

since1991 said:


> Wow. Nice little selection there.


Went with the Flying Dutchman, no experience or knowledge of this breeder but I wanted to take the chance with the Flying Dragon seeing as it has Cambodian Sativa Landrace genetics in the mix.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 18, 2016)

Loud seeds looks nice. Hortilab ALWAYS looks nice (very underrated) and that Shoreline from DH iam curious.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 18, 2016)

Cambodian......drool. Yeah buddy!!!


----------



## since1991 (Mar 18, 2016)

Flying Dutchman is probably the oldest seed bank out there. They have a few of the original strains. I know they have real skunk from the eighties....and haze. Old timey seed bank. Always was underrated even when there were only a handful of seedbanks....all in Europe...way back in the before time.


----------



## Kind Sir (Mar 28, 2016)

So its


Midweek Song said:


> We do offer Guaranteed Shipping which is $12.46 you can pick between a T Shirt, Mug, Crush Proof Tin or Safe Book. The flat rate shipping cost is $14.94. Personally I think the best method for shipping is in a T Shirt Guaranteed but each customer has their own preferred choice.
> 
> 
> Lewis
> Midweek Song


Hey man, I live in tbe USA so itd be 15$ f9r shipping and. About 12$ for guaranteed shipping including the tshirt or mug etc?Ive ordered from you a few times but forget. Im the only one in my area that ive seen wearing thr MWS TSHIRT. I dig it.


----------



## Wilderb (Mar 28, 2016)

Ordered from MWS for the first time.
Shipped to the Midwest. Got everything I ordered and got it in 12 days. I'm happy.
Like the Mug.
WE


----------



## Kind Sir (Mar 28, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> Ordered from MWS for the first time.
> Shipped to the Midwest. Got everything I ordered and got it in 12 days. I'm happy.
> Like the Mug.
> WE


Im in midwest as well, I got seeds few times thru MWS but forget their shipping rates. Was it 15$ then 12$ for guanrteed shipping and a mug/tshirt? So 27$ before price of seeds?


----------



## donkmstr (Mar 28, 2016)

Kind Sir said:


> Im in midwest as well, I got seeds few times thru MWS but forget their shipping rates. Was it 15$ then 12$ for guanrteed shipping and a mug/tshirt? So 27$ before price of seeds?


I always do a 200 dollar plus order and its just the prices of T-shirt 12 bucks and change for guaranteed ship.


----------



## Wilderb (Mar 28, 2016)

Kind Sir said:


> Im in midwest as well, I got seeds few times thru MWS but forget their shipping rates. Was it 15$ then 12$ for guanrteed shipping and a mug/tshirt? So 27$ before price of seeds?


Don't forget you get a 20% discount by entering roll20. That should help quite a bit.


----------



## Wilderb (Mar 28, 2016)

Paid almost as much through Nirvana when you add all the "Fees". Not knocking Nirvana, got the seeds I'm growing now from them and they have survived me so far, lol.


----------



## since1991 (Mar 28, 2016)

No disrespect intended but i wouldnt order a sesame seed from Nirvana. Ive was burnt twice by nirvana years ago....never again.


----------



## Wilderb (Mar 28, 2016)

I feel the same way when I have a bad experience. One thing I learned in many years of entertainment is that a happy person will tell 5-10 about it but an unhappy person will tell well over 50.


----------



## ViceCityGrower (Mar 29, 2016)

Ordered on the 21st checked the usps tracking with the original tracking number and it left New York this morning headed to me. Gotta love em!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 1, 2016)

Just placed my first seed order to MWS. 
5x White Label Afghan Kush.

And they offered 4 freebies: 

"When you spend between £0.01/$0.01/€0.01 and £50/$83/€60 with Midweek Song we give you the option of picking 2 free seed from a list of 4 marijuana seeds. Please be aware you can only pick one of each seed.

*Regular Seeds*
Seedsman Seeds - Purple Bud

Seedsman Seeds - African Buzz

*Feminized Seeds*
Spanish Seeds - Top 44 x Bubblegum

Spanish Seeds - Northern Lights x Chronic."

I chose the Spanish Seeds NL x Chronic and the Seedsman African Buzz for my freebies, the A-Buzz being my first selection because I'm an enthusiast of quality Sativa and Landrace strains.

Great customer service. Thanks, MWS!


----------



## Olive Drab Green (Apr 1, 2016)

I just had a discussion with Lewis, and I had forgotten the roll20 discount, and because I'm sure it's clear I truly did forget, he was nice enough to throw in a house GSC seed. Very kind and customer-oriented attitude, for sure. Just wanted to give credit where it's due, and it is.


----------



## jimimac44 (Sep 9, 2016)

Does the Roll20 discount code no longer work?


----------



## Wilderb (Sep 9, 2016)

Been awhile but I think its gotta be all smalls to work? I remember it took me a few try's last time to figure it out
Good Luck! If you keep having issues, contact them here on the forum.
WE


----------



## jimimac44 (Sep 9, 2016)

Wilderb said:


> Been awhile but I think its gotta be all smalls to work? I remember it took me a few try's last time to figure it out
> Good Luck! If you keep having issues, contact them here on the forum.
> WE


Thx brother!


----------



## Wilderb (Sep 9, 2016)

jimimac44 said:


> Thx brother!


Figure it out?
Good Deal!


----------



## ruwtz (Sep 12, 2016)

I'm happy with my order of Blackjack - x12 fem with two extras as freebies. Came in discreet packaging of some obscure CD single which brought a smile to my face. Made me think this dismal recording artist had 20,000 unsold copies which had escaped being pulped by being put to use spreading canna-love seeds around the world. I hope those guys are truly happy now, even though their music sucks.

Props to MWS... would deffo shop again, although next time I will use the RIU discount. Oh and whats this about a free t with guaranteed shipping @Midweek Song??? I paid for this but I never got that option?! Ordered in July, USA delivery.


----------



## Beanz420 (Sep 14, 2016)

You guys grow outdoors at all in Midwest?


----------



## upnsmoke13 (Sep 14, 2016)

Recent purchase arrived in 10 days flat, southeast USA! Go Lewis!


----------



## 714steadyeddie (Sep 14, 2016)

upnsmoke13 said:


> Recent purchase arrived in 10 days flat, southeast USA! Go Lewis!


Same to west coast


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Sep 14, 2016)

Beanz420 said:


> You guys grow outdoors at all in Midwest?


Hellz yeah


----------



## Beanz420 (Sep 14, 2016)

GardenGnome83 said:


> Hellz yeah


Yea you guys get great sun, always wondered why more people didn't. Maybe I just didn't know!


----------



## GardenGnome83 (Sep 14, 2016)

Beanz420 said:


> Yea you guys get great sun, always wondered why more people didn't. Maybe I just didn't know!


Early frosts where I am, need those fast kush plants.


----------



## emepher (Sep 20, 2016)

Beanz420 said:


> Yea you guys get great sun, always wondered why more people didn't. Maybe I just didn't know!


A few reasons most people don't grow outdoors in the midwest: nosy neighbors, 5-0, the po-po, the local constabulary, county sheriffs who want to get reelected, and LEOs. Of course some folks can and do, and their plants grow tall and strong, but for most of us it is just safer to stay indoors. Early frost in the North is a problem, as mentioned already. I'd love to grow outdoors but the prevailing local attitude toward doing so is pretty much the opposite as what it is on the West coast, unfortunately.


----------



## jimimac44 (Sep 23, 2016)

jimimac44 said:


> Does the Roll20 discount code no longer work?


What I got from Lewis:

"Hi

At the moment the roll20 code is not working. Try bsc15

Lewis
MWS"


----------



## jimimac44 (Sep 23, 2016)

Alright, placed my order on the 9th of Sept and they arrived to the west coast USA on 22nd of Sept.....so far so good.

I am going to list the contents of my order and as I germinate them I will list the success rate. All seeds are feminized. Multi packs were purchased, single seeds are promo / freebies!

5 - Green Crack From Humbolt Seed Org
5 - Lemon Kush Headband From Humbolt Seed Org
5 - Super Lemon Haze From Green House Seeds
6 - Banana Sativa From Holy Smokes Seeds

I received 9 single promo / freebie seeds with the purchase of the above.

New York Diesel x OG Kush From Spanish Seeds
Grape Kush From Moxie Seeds
Original Skunk #1 From Midweek Song
Lemon OG From Moxie Seeds
Lemon Cake From Heavyweight Seeds
Pink Diesel x Amnesia Auto From Midweek Song
Crimea Blue From Barney's Farm
Night Shade From Barney's Farm
G13 Haze From Barney's Farm


----------



## jimimac44 (Oct 2, 2016)

jimimac44 said:


> Alright, placed my order on the 9th of Sept and they arrived to the west coast USA on 22nd of Sept.....so far so good.
> 
> I am going to list the contents of my order and as I germinate them I will list the success rate. All seeds are feminized. Multi packs were purchased, single seeds are promo / freebies!
> 
> ...





Green Crack from Humbolt Seed Org All 5 - 100% germination


----------



## SwankyDank (Oct 11, 2016)

Order placed 9/25/16, card charged 9/26/16, shipped 9/26/16, arrived 10/11/16. 10/10/16 was a holiday, so 12 postal days to final delivery.


----------



## ViceCityGrower (Oct 11, 2016)

SwankyDank said:


> Order placed 9/25/16, card charged 9/26/16, shipped 9/26/16, arrived 10/11/16. 10/10/16 was a holiday, so 12 postal days to final delivery.
> View attachment 3802679
> View attachment 3802677
> View attachment 3802678


Nice pick up! Makes me wanna order more!


----------



## 2.Cor4.16 (Nov 7, 2016)

@Midweek Song i just messaged your company about strain information. They recommended I bring my questions here for legality reasons. (Should've mentioned I'm a caregiver) it's gonna go legal here tamaro anyways too. But I previously ordered through them to buy some rare Dankness gear (they're RD certified distributorS) Bought 4 seeds 2 made it to veg the other 2 dampened off. Dig the selection though was just wondering about statins? Anything you guys recommend? I've been looking @ Moxie's Cookies selection. Some Rare Dankness. I want A Super Silver Haze and I'd rather go with Mr. nice Then Greenhouse? And I'm looking for a strain for explosive just delicious terps (flavor) for live Resin production. A super high thc, and a awesome CBD for my patients on some RSO. Any Recommendations? I'm looking at Bodhi, Gage Green, And oceangrowngenetics. 
P.s. You guys plan on getting any OG Raskal Or Exotc Genetix Gear?


----------



## jimimac44 (Dec 3, 2016)

jimimac44 said:


> Green Crack from Humbolt Seed Org All 5 - 100% germination



One of the five Green Crack ended up being a hermaphrodite.....


----------



## ganjaman13 (Dec 16, 2016)

man i don't know what happened to cause these complaints but mid week is my favorite seed bank iv'e placed several orders delivered to NV always comes quick and top notch genetics getting ready to run another order right now they are always my first choice


----------



## PoopBear (Jan 5, 2017)

Apparently they are having some credit card issues at the moment but are working on fixing the problem. I used them last year and was totally stoked on the ease of it all. 

Oops I forgot to use the code, maybe they'll let me apply it since my order hasn't gone through.


----------



## jimimac44 (Jan 6, 2017)

jimimac44 said:


> Green Crack from Humbolt Seed Org All 5 - 100% germination


Ok next we have 6 feminized Banana Sativa seeds from Holy Smoke Seeds. Unfortunately none of the Banana Sativa seeds germinated....zero of six. I contacted them about it and they had the gall to blame me, telling me it must be my method. I tried to explain to them that at the exact same time I was germinating their Banana Sativa seeds i also was germinating some Gorilla Glue seeds via the same method and had a 100% success rate on the Gorilla Glue and 0% on the Banana Sativa. They never replied to my second message. Needless to say I cannot and do not have anything positive to say about Holy Smoke Seeds!


----------



## jimimac44 (Jan 26, 2017)

jimimac44 said:


> Ok next we have 6 feminized Banana Sativa seeds from Holy Smoke Seeds. Unfortunately none of the Banana Sativa seeds germinated....zero of six. I contacted them about it and they had the gall to blame me, telling me it must be my method. I tried to explain to them that at the exact same time I was germinating their Banana Sativa seeds i also was germinating some Gorilla Glue seeds via the same method and had a 100% success rate on the Gorilla Glue and 0% on the Banana Sativa. They never replied to my second message. Needless to say I cannot and do not have anything positive to say about Holy Smoke Seeds!


Since I was left with such a bad taste in my mouth from the Holy Smoke Seeds experience, I decided to germinated the 5 Lemon Kush Headband seeds I got from Humbolt Seed Organization. Just like the Green Crack seeds I got from them earlier, all 5 germinated and have sprouted out of the dirt! (Yes, all of my seeds are germinated the same way. It is an apples to apples comparison.) So a 100% rate again from Humbolt Seed Organization!! Further proof the fella at Holy Smoke, blaming me for the failure, well, you be the judge....


----------



## ray098 (May 15, 2017)

Midweek Song said:


> All sorted with Airwalker16 Thanks.
> 
> Lewis


Hi lewis are the parents of your c99 freebie bros grim c99


----------



## Midweek Song (May 23, 2017)

Just to let you guys know we have got a credit/debit card payment system on the site again!

Lewis
Midweek Song


----------



## eastcoastmo (May 23, 2017)

Midweek Song said:


> Just to let you guys know we have got a credit/debit card payment system on the site again!
> 
> Lewis
> Midweek Song


Best news ever Lewis, nice one


----------



## 714steadyeddie (May 23, 2017)

Midweek Song said:


> Just to let you guys know we have got a credit/debit card payment system on the site again!
> 
> Lewis
> Midweek Song


Good news


----------



## Rick B. (May 19, 2020)

daybreaker said:


> just wondering if its a good idea to order from this company???also they sell by the seed and wonder if its stupid to buy a few regular seeds to find a female or is it a waste of time.????pretty sure it is a no brainer.LOL


I have ordered from them twice, last year I used my credit card and it worked really well. They can no longer use credit cards so after much hesitation and exploring the other options (I was considering using Bitcoin for my first time), I sent them a $100.00 bill & got my order just fine! Get the FEMINIZED seeds, NO MALES!!!
R.B.


----------



## Rick B. (May 19, 2020)

After reading further I see that Credit Cards are now an option again! I would probably use it rather than cash, but some people don't like using cards for such purchases! As mentioned before, they did GREAT WITH CASH...


----------



## ViceCityGrower (May 19, 2020)

Ordered from there a few times and everything was legit.


----------



## Airwalker16 (May 19, 2020)

Lewis, truly, is a great dude. He's always very helpful and usually gets back to you quick. MidweekSongs not bad at all. Just wish they'd get some newer breeders.


----------



## bestballer (Jun 18, 2020)

I ordered a THE ORGINAL GDP. FEMINIZED. I live in Canada so it's legal. The bean sprouted, but was a dud. Ordered another 5 gdp regs. Still waiting because of covid. Ordered on the 5th, sent out on the 9th, according to shipping number it's still "en route to canada"

I have concerns that these aren't legit seeds. But they come in real breeder packs. So I'll grow them first before I say anything. I've seen people that receive the orginal gdp and theyre usually in clear sealed plastic casing. But we will see. I'll give them a try!!


----------



## Rick B. (Jun 18, 2020)

Hey I have used Midweek Song two years in a row to buy Gold Mine Seeds! Both years have been great! The first year I used my credit card & everything went smoothly. Only 6 of the 10 Gold Mine Seeds germinated, but with the freebies they sent I ended up with 12 plants anyway, more than I ordered & paid for, so I was happy. 
This year to my unhappiness I couldn't use my credit card. I considered using bitcoin (too complicated) bank transfer (too expensive) I took a chance & mailed a $100.00 bill it took longer, mail is just slower, and it had to be mailed both ways. This year 9 of 10 germinated and are growing great guns! The 4 freebies are doing well too! 
Gold Mine is apparently a Heavy Weight strain, came in Heavy Weight packaging and even included a Heavy Weight Seeds sticker. If they are not using real strains, they're doing a great job counterfeiting the paraphernalia...
Rick B


----------



## hotrod717 (Nov 2, 2020)

New here, but not new.
I recently found this seed distributor and was looking at credibility. What kind of set a red flag was an offering that has been out of circulation for quite some time and appearently is only available through Midweek Song. Wondering how they are only place that has DNA Martian Mean Green????


----------



## thenotsoesoteric (Nov 2, 2020)

hotrod717 said:


> New here, but not new.
> I recently found this seed distributor and was looking at credibility. What kind of set a red flag was an offering that has been out of circulation for quite some time and appearently is only available through Midweek Song. Wondering how they are only place that has DNA Martian Mean Green????


They don't, lol. Theyll probably just send random seeds out of the breeders pack. Or else those packs are old and probably not viable at this point.


----------



## quddus702 (Jan 2, 2021)

hotrod717 said:


> New here, but not new.
> I recently found this seed distributor and was looking at credibility. What kind of set a red flag was an offering that has been out of circulation for quite some time and appearently is only available through Midweek Song. Wondering how they are only place that has DNA Martian Mean Green????


Did you order anything. I am currently looking for some fastbuds gorilla cookies. They seem to have it in stock.


----------



## Midweek Song (Jan 4, 2021)

quddus702 said:


> Did you order anything. I am currently looking for some fastbuds gorilla cookies. They seem to have it in stock.


Hi Quddus
Out of 10s at the moment but got plenty of 5s, 3s & 1s in stock
Lewis
mws


----------



## Railage (Jan 4, 2021)

hotrod717 said:


> New here, but not new.
> I recently found this seed distributor and was looking at credibility. What kind of set a red flag was an offering that has been out of circulation for quite some time and appearently is only available through Midweek Song. Wondering how they are only place that has DNA Martian Mean Green????


I don’t know about the Martian Mean Green but I got the 91 Krypt from DNA from Midweek song a few years ago and they came in just fine and grew out just fine.


----------



## Railage (Jan 5, 2021)

Railage said:


> I don’t know about the Martian Mean Green but I got the 91 Krypt from DNA from Midweek song a few years ago and they came in just fine and grew out just fine.




They’re not giant rocky nugs but they’ll do, day 41 chemmy funk really helps people sleep.


----------



## quddus702 (Jan 5, 2021)

Midweek Song said:


> Hi Quddus
> Out of 10s at the moment but got plenty of 5s, 3s & 1s in stock
> Lewis
> mws


Thanks


----------

